# Sachen die mich/euch richtig nerven an WAR



## A2E-DoubleH (19. September 2008)

Also, jetzt nach wiedereinmal 13h spielzeit liegen meine nerven en bisl blank ;-) naja, verständlich und die kleinen sachen regen mich immer mehr auf. Wenn ihr auch welche habt, schreibt sie hier rein.

Ich hätte da mal folgendes...(ich hab 40h spielzeit,lvl17 aufn buckel..ich weiss wovon ich schreibe)

Diese ****** Champions...kann man die nicht irgendwie kennzeichnen (optisch) das man die gar nicht erst angreift??? was ich in den letzten 2h an den dingern krepiert bin...maaaaaaaan...andauernd fokus auf die und man siehts erst zu spät, dieses schöne wort....

Die Spawnrate ist teilweise extrem. Da man ab und zu doch ma gern alleine durchs land ziehen will, fühlt man sich von den moppelfraktionen teilweise schon "gemobbt"..ich weiss, auf der anderen seite muss man auch sehen, das alle was zu tun haben. aber momentan, ist teilweise einfach zu viel....kein verhältniss zu den spielern im jeweiligen gebiet!!!!

Wieso kann man nicht in dem lager respwnen, in dem man zuletzt war, wenn ma stirbt? hab das gefühl is per zufall...

Wieso können moppel ne klippe hoch "sprinten", durch zäune gehen um mir eine zu geben, wenn cih schon an en stein hängen bleibe??? wieso können moppel einen horror durch einen dicken baum bearbeiten wenn ich nicht mal casten kann wenn en ast im weg ist?? (ich dacht ich seh nicht richtig)

Wenn ich die taste nächsten gegner drücke, wieso nimmt er logischerweise nciht den nächsten sondern den am weitesten weg im radius, das ich den den angreife (fern) und somit ne ganze armee um mich rum hab. (ist stressig, wenn man 2 gegner am arsch hat, dots draufhauen will nur dummerweise en dritte ranholt)

naja...solls erst ma gewesen sein ;-)


----------



## Fabi_an (19. September 2008)

Hi,

also mich stört bis jetzt nur, dass Dinge wie Gebiets- Chats oder
Items in den Chat verlinken fehlen. Das grenzt die Kommunikation 
schon etwas ein.

Von Bugs und diversern Lags und Verzögerung lass ich mich bis 
jetzt noch nicht stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Tragisch (19. September 2008)

1. nich besonders gekennzeichnete Champions und Helden helfen enorm Farmbots einzuschränken. ergo absoluter Pluspunkt^^

2. wer komplett brainafk durch die Gegend ballert hat Schmerzen schlicht verdient.

3. mal von Höhlen abgesehen ist das Gelände weitläufig genug um nicht in jeden Mob zu rennen... ach ich vergass brainafk und so...


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (19. September 2008)

Tragisch schrieb:


> 1. nich besonders gekennzeichnete Champions und Helden helfen enorm Farmbots einzuschränken. ergo absoluter Pluspunkt^^
> 
> 2. wer komplett brainafk durch die Gegend ballert hat Schmerzen schlicht verdient.
> 
> 3. mal von Höhlen abgesehen ist das Gelände weitläufig genug um nicht in jeden Mob zu rennen... ach ich vergass brainafk und so...



und?? jetzt besser???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grokid (19. September 2008)

Was mich nervt?

Items würde ich gern im Chat verlinken.
Ich würde gerne meine Map mit Notizen versehen.
Ich würde mich gerne hinsetzen können.


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2008)

Mich nervts das Chaos 90% der Szenarien gewinnt, sonst ist alles wunderbar.... wobei wenn mir jmd verrät wo man sich sein Reittier kaufen kann (Imperium) wäre alles noch "wunderbarer" (wollte kein neuen Thread aufmachen, also wenns jmd weiss ganz schnell rausbrüllen^^).


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2008)

Altdorf, Kriegsviertel, Pferd


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (19. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Mich nervts das Chaos 90% der Szenarien gewinnt...




hehe....ich hab iwie immer das gefühl das genau anderstrum is...(auf bolgasgrad)



mount gibbets inna stadt ab lvl20 für 15 gold


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Altdorf, Kriegsviertel, Pferd



Altdorf ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel dank <3

PS: Sry für OT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (19. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Mich nervts das Chaos 90% der Szenarien gewinnt




Auf Huss gewinnt meist das Imperium - und das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2008)

A2E-DoubleH schrieb:


> hehe....ich hab iwie immer das gefühl das genau anderstrum is...
> 
> 
> 
> mount gibbets inna stadt ab lvl20 für 15 gold



Dieses "Trollszenario" (worauf sich meine Aussage bezog) frag nicht wie ich schon gekotzt hab, ich mein das gefällt mir sowieso schon nicht so und dann wird man dazu noch sowas von nackt gemacht grauenhaft.

Bei den Elfen siehts anders aus da gewinnt die Ordnung meistens, eine kleine Sache gibts noch die mich auch nervt, wie oben schon gesagt: Man kann sich nicht hinsetzen.:/

15Gold kostet das nur? Ich hab vermutet das kostet ca. 50g und hab mir daher schon 52 "zusammengefarmt" umso besser. ^^


----------



## lambada (19. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Mich nervts das Chaos 90% der Szenarien gewinnt...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mich stört:

- Mobs kein LoS / natürliche Pfade
- hinsetzen
- Chatfenster reset -_-
- Optik der Raid-Unitframes
- Tanks gehen bei mehreren dicken Mobs schnell die AP aus...
- immernoch Selfcast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Mausbuttons nutzlos wenn man M2 grad für Movement gedrückt hält

- viele viele Bugs..


----------



## Alasken (19. September 2008)

lambada schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bugs ? also sind nichtmal ne handvoll ...


----------



## mettman1 (19. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> 15Gold kostet das nur? Ich hab vermutet das kostet ca. 50g und hab mir daher schon 52 "zusammengefarmt" umso besser. ^^



1 tag draußen schon sind alle tollen farmspots voll...
ehm, wie viel geld bekommt man eigentlich so auf lvl 18-19 in den bg's? bekomm jetzt immer so um die 60k(upfer), was meiner meinung nach recht viel ist.

@topic: mich nervt einfach nur die pvp-dämlichkeit der allgemeinheit. da werden auf nordenwacht ständig die baracken getappt obwohl das gar nicht nötig, und vor allem fast unhaltbar ist. 
außerdem, ist euch schonmal aufgefallen was für ein lvl unterschied in den bg's herrscht? 
destro immer mind. 4-6 10/11er dabei. dafür hat order ihre 1/2er im team. yeah! erst ein bissel leveln und dann kann man sich des pvp mal ansehn ist meine meinung. man muss auch an die gemeinschaft bzw. das reich denken!.

grüße, mette


----------



## lambada (19. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> bugs ? also sind nichtmal ne handvoll ...



ja, es gibt noch viel mehr bugs, die ich nicht noch alle aufzählen wollte und die mich stören.


----------



## Pat Stone (19. September 2008)

mettman1 schrieb:


> 1 tag draußen schon sind alle tollen farmspots voll...
> ehm, wie viel geld bekommt man eigentlich so auf lvl 18-19 in den bg's? bekomm jetzt immer so um die 60k(upfer), was meiner meinung nach recht viel ist.
> 
> @topic: mich nervt einfach nur die pvp-dämlichkeit der allgemeinheit. da werden auf nordenwacht ständig die baracken getappt obwohl das gar nicht nötig, und vor allem fast unhaltbar ist.
> ...



Immerhin wird die Gesundheit der 1-2er auf Rang 8 angehoben. Dass sie aber noch nicht über die Fähigkeiten eines Rang 8 Spielers verfügen ist eine andere Sache. Wäre aber eventuell nicht so hilfreich auf Rang 1 mit Rang 8 Spells erstmals überschwemmt zu werden, während der Gegner auf einen zurennt. Ich finde es in WAR aber fairer gelöst als in vergleichbaren Spielen. Man hat zumindest eine bessere Chance zu überleben als im ORvR.


----------



## Albatou (19. September 2008)

Das Einzigste, dass mich wirklich in den Wahnsinn treibt, ist das praktisch nicht vorhersehbare Verhalten des Targetsystems. Mit der Tab-Taste bekommt man so ziemlich alles ins Target, nur nicht das, das direkt vor einem steht... Gerade in Szenarien ist das echt der absolute Dreck.


----------



## mettman1 (19. September 2008)

Pat schrieb:


> Immerhin wird die Gesundheit der 1-2er auf Rang 8 angehoben. [...]Ich finde es in WAR aber fairer gelöst als in vergleichbaren Spielen. Man hat zumindest eine bessere Chance zu überleben als im ORvR.



Das mit der gesundheit ist auch eine gute idee, keine frage. allerdings hat man auf lvl 10 schon mehrere boni die durch ausrüstung verursacht werden. das bringt auch nochmal etwas. 
gutes beispiel: der schattenkrieger. ohne niederringen im pvp total aufgeschmissen, ist er mit ein harter gegner. es sind also die skills UND das equip das fehlt. 
eine chance hat man auf jeden fall, da geb ich dir recht. vor allem wird man nicht automatisch von nem lvl 11er wegge"roxxort".

naja, ich hoffe am ende gibts nicht lvl 31-40. die 40er solln sich mal schön gegenseitig auf die kauleiste geben und die "lowies" daraus lassen.
dann isses wenigstens im "end-game" fair.


----------



## Emokeksii (19. September 2008)

was mich am meisten nervt sind die animations fehler und die merkwürdige level kurve... Werend man bis level 10 ruck zuck aufsteigt und selbst noch bis 13/15 super schnell ist...kommts ab 15 echt zu langsam rüber. Ich hät das lieber so geregelt gehabt das man am anfang etwas länger braucht aber es dann nicht plötlich so anzieht das man echt 10 mal das gebiet wechseln muss weli die quest mobs zu stark werden und ich da noch X quest machen muss (mach zur zeit wenig PvP heute gehen die Szenarien ja komischerwieße überhaupt net)

Was mich noch nervt sind die animations fehler. Ansonsten eigendlich relativ wenig.


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2008)

Tjo wo wir schon beim Thema Pferd waren.... mich nervts doch etwas das mein Pony ziemlich kalorienreiche Hafer während der Aufzucht bekommen hat und dessen Heck doch sehr prall geworden ist, sieht nicht grade graziel aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (19. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> ...dessen Heck doch sehr prall geworden ist, sieht nicht grade graziel aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagt der bärtige Knödel^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (19. September 2008)

RvR-Spzifische Bugs
Ganker (21er im T1 RvR, WTF? Oo)
T2-RR-Kram nur kaufbar, wenn man eine Burg hat, was nie der Fall ist
Schwere Bevorteilung der starken Fraktion


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (19. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Das Einzigste, dass mich wirklich in den Wahnsinn treibt, ist das praktisch nicht vorhersehbare Verhalten des Targetsystems. Mit der Tab-Taste bekommt man so ziemlich alles ins Target, nur nicht das, das direkt vor einem steht... Gerade in Szenarien ist das echt der absolute Dreck.




WORD!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pat Stone (19. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Tjo wo wir schon beim Thema Pferd waren.... mich nervts doch etwas das mein Pony ziemlich kalorienreiche Hafer während der Aufzucht bekommen hat und dessen Heck doch sehr prall geworden ist, sieht nicht grade graziel aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bitte, das ist jahrelanges Training um bierbäuchige Zwitter mit Rauschebart transportieren zu können.


----------



## Aranai (19. September 2008)

xD Immer auf die Zwerge.
Ne ich hab grad son wundervollen Bug, das ich, wenn ich Gruppen joine direkt ausm Spiel geschmissen werde. -.- Erst Lagspike und dann ist War weg. Aber sonnst Bugmässig ist alles verträglich. 
Ach ja und was mich auch nerft, ist, das mein Inventar fast immer voll ist -.- Wenn man Anpflanzt ist nach ner Stunde alles voll mit Kräutern und anderen Samen...


----------



## Pat Stone (19. September 2008)

Aranai schrieb:


> xD Immer auf die Zwerge.
> Ne ich hab grad son wundervollen Bug, das ich, wenn ich Gruppen joine direkt ausm Spiel geschmissen werde. -.- Erst Lagspike und dann ist War weg. Aber sonnst Bugmässig ist alles verträglich.
> Ach ja und was mich auch nerft, ist, das mein Inventar fast immer voll ist -.- Wenn man Anpflanzt ist nach ner Stunde alles voll mit Kräutern und anderen Samen...



Ab Rang 10 bekommst du automatisch eine dritte Tasche. Ob das in 10er Schritten so weitergeht, weiß ich nicht, aber ich hoffe es mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areson (19. September 2008)

Mich nervt, das 2 Meter vor unserem Kriegslager das Kloster Morr vom Chaos eingenommen ist, ca 20 Ordnungspieler im Kriegslager abhängen, nur die normalen Wachen den Punkt halten aber keiner hingeht und ihn wieder holt. Außerdem nerven mich 24er Chaoten die protzender Weise mit ihrem Pferd durch´s T2 reiten müssen um jeden lvl 14ner um zu moschen den sie sehen. Zuletzt stört mich, das in einem Szenario von 20 Leuten der Zerstörung 15 Auserkorene sind. Aber das stört mich nur weil die für einen Hexenjäger nicht ganz einfach zu knacken sind. 

PS. Nicht von der Signatur täuschen lassen. Wollte eigentlich immer Auserkorener spielen, aber durch eine Warteschlange hab ich dann auf einem anderen Server eingelogt und mir eine Hexenjägerin erstellt, und naja was soll ich sagen, das ist meine Klasse. Also unterstütze ich nun die Ordnung weiter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (19. September 2008)

was mich nervt? hmm


also das mit dem verlinken von items etc wär schonmal ne idee.

Aber am meisten nervt mich das ruckeln abends, bzw die warteschlangen von 200+

die server gehören erweiter, oder jmd der da noch keinen char hat darf sich keinen mehr erstellen ODER man bekommt angebote es gleichmäßig zu verteilen, also seinen char net auf neuem server anfangen zu müssen um dann 2 Tage später festzstellen das der wieder überfüllt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pat Stone (19. September 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> was mich nervt? hmm
> 
> 
> also das mit dem verlinken von items etc wär schonmal ne idee.
> ...




Wo ich das gerade lese, ich hatte vorhin eine sehr nette Unterhaltung mit dem GM Ceralkar. Die Bevölkerungsobergrenze wurde mit dem offiziellen Release nochmal nach oben gesetzt.


----------



## Aranai (19. September 2008)

Pat schrieb:


> Ab Rang 10 bekommst du automatisch eine dritte Tasche. Ob das in 10er Schritten so weitergeht, weiß ich nicht, aber ich hoffe es mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin derzeit Rang 14 mit meiner Zelotin und die neue TAsche bringt fast garnüscht^^
Immer alles voll. Hab auch noch die halbe Bank voll mit Kräutern, weil ich Pharmazie noch nicht gelvlt hab xD


----------



## Incredulus (19. September 2008)

- Tab-mobtargeting

- Items verlinken

- Chat System, es sollte eine möglichkeit geben allen spielern etwas mitzuteilen oder es sollte wenigstens der /1 oder /2 chat eine ordenltiche standardmäßige und lesbare farbe zugewießen werden... is ja alles weiss, also ich überseh das fast immer wenn da wer was schreibt...

- mit lvl 26 man keine quests mehr hat und sich mit lvl 29, 30 mobs rumschlagen muss wo man xxx mal verreckt(fehlt wohl an pvp aber sollte doch so auch gehn!?), zwangsweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Crazy-Geri (19. September 2008)

Hmmmm, Dinge die mich nerven,.....

ganz klar wie schon so oft erwähnt das targeting, da gibt es auf jeden Fall Patchbedarf

die Tatsache, dass bei meinem Hexenjäger alle gezeiten Pistole und Schwert verschwinden und ihm dann Kugeln
aus den Armen geschossen kommen! Sah am Anfang zwar witzig aus, kann auf dauer aber nerven!^^

das stellenweise/eigentlich häufig das Kollisionssystem nicht einwandfrei funst

joa und die üblichen Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Slaargh (19. September 2008)

Mich nervt es das Maschinistengeschütze und Schattenkrieger durch Wände ballern können. Wenn man einmal im Target ist und abhaut wird man trotzdem umgeballert, ganz egal wohin man flüchtet. Bei Magiern bricht der Cast ab sobald das Ziel das Sichtfeld verlässt.


----------



## creep (19. September 2008)

mal nen thread aufmachen, um vielleicht positive aspekte von nem spiel rauszufiltern, also das wäre mal was gewesen.


----------



## Wlath (19. September 2008)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber alle die ein Problem mit dem Targeting haben scheinen vor allem den nächsten Gegner nicht anvisieren zu können. 

Meine Frage: schon mal die Taste "N" benutzt?

Was mich etwas nervt:

- lange Wartezeiten beim einloggen (gestern hatte ich Warteplatz 384)

- wenn man sich ausloggen möchte, darf man nach dem Klick auf den enstprechenden Button die Maus nicht mehr bewegen, sonst unterbricht der Auslog- Counter sofort

- extrem schnelle respawn- Rate der Mobs (manchmal unmöglich alleine eine Q zu meistern)

- verlinken der Gegenstände im Chat fehlt (schade, ist eine feine Sache)

Da wären natürlich noch der ein oder andere Bug im Spiel, hält sich aber meiner Meinung nach in überschaubaren Grenzen.


----------



## Disasterio (19. September 2008)

Champions, Heros und commander sind doch gemarkt für eine Person, die auch mal einen ganzen Bildschirm abkuckblick hat ist das kein Poblem und ausserdem man sieht es am aussehen das sie anders aussehen als alle anderen an dem Punkt.


----------



## Aldaria (19. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Mich nervts das Chaos 90% der Szenarien gewinnt



Das Problem liegt an der Völker balance. Ich Spiele eine Dunkelelfen Zauberin und wir müssen gegen die Hochelefen antretten. Solange die Scenarios nicht richtig durchgemischt werden, mit den andern Völkern, sieht es so aus. Das die Hochelfen bessere Heiler und mehr Range mit den Bogenschützen haben. Harte combo. Das wird wohl bei andern Völkern umgekehrt sein.

P.S: Ist nur so ein Gedanke, kann mich natürlich auch irren, hab die andere Seite noch nicht angetestet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead206 (19. September 2008)

Wlath schrieb:


> - wenn man sich ausloggen möchte, darf man nach dem Klick auf den enstprechenden Button die Maus nicht mehr bewegen, sonst unterbricht der Auslog- Counter sofort



Doch du darfst die Maus schon noch bewegen aber du darfst dich mit deinem Char nicht mehr bewegen oder eine Fertigkeit benutzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanesha (19. September 2008)

Mich nervt,

... dass ich beim Einloggen jedesmal die EULA und den Kodex bestätigen muss.
... dass nach jeder Änderung der GUI (Sprache, Chatfenster, wasauchimmer) das Spiel abraucht und den geänderten Stand somit nicht speichert
... dass ich ab T2 länger darauf warten muss ein Szenario zu betreten, als ich überhaupt online bin (Ich spiele ORDER aus einem Server mit starker DESTRO-Fraktion)
... dass ich mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit Fenster (Friendlist z.B.) und die gewonnenen Beutel der PQs nicht mehr öffnen und Items per Rechtsklick nicht mehr benutzen kann und ich dann das Spiel neu starten muss, um das wieder zu richten.
... dass der Chat entsetzlich unübersichtlich ist und es mir nicht gelingt ihn so zu konfigurieren, wie ich es gerne hätte (siehe 2)
... dass mein "Feuerkäfig" (10s-Root des Feuezauberers) zwar gelingt, der Mob mich aber dennoch in etwa 75% der Fälle verfolgt. Im Feuerkäfig.

Sind also im Grunde genommen alles kleine Nüsseligkeiten, die mit Ausnahme der Szenarien und des Feuerkäfigs nur nerven und mich nicht wirklich aufregen.

lg,
Tanesha


----------



## Wunala (19. September 2008)

mich nerven...

-der chat ist so monoton gehalten
-man sieht meistens nur die Hälfte im Chat was man schreibt und paar Sekunden kommt dann der Rest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-obwohl konstante Frames von 30-70 ruckelt es doch ein wenig bei PQ`s mit 20 Mosher
-das verlinken von Gegenständen fehlt mir
-Talismanherstellung finde ich umständlich :-)
-beim verwerten wird nicht die Fertigkeit angezeigt,die man braucht(schon oft was verwerten wollen,wo meine Fertigkeit zu niedrig war)
-beim anwhispern über Gilde/Member/Spieler kommt immer"Spieler ist nicht online,oder gehört einer anderen Fraktion an" oder so ähnlich
-gibt bestimmt noch so einiges,was mich später nerven wird :-)

PS: WAR macht trotzdem riesen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maethoril (19. September 2008)

Was mich nervt nach zig Stunden WAR ist:

- mein Kriegstiger verschwindet regelmässig im Nirvana
- die ständige Meldung "Ziel ausswer Reichweite", obwohl der Mob direkt vor mir steht
- mein Kriegstiger stellt ohne aktion meinerseits von "Bedrohen" nach "Töten" um und umgekehrt
- der Respawn ist teilweise viel zu schnell
- nach einem Wechsel auf den Desktop geht gar nix mehr, dann hilft nur noch der Taskmanager (Fenstermodus nützt nichts, da das Fenster winzig und nicht in der Grösse zu verändern ist

- der Sound (das "Trappeln" meines Löwen nervt auf Dauer), die Musik ist etwas eintönig

Ansonsten gefällt mir WAR sehr gut.


----------



## Bullet_fm_Valentine (19. September 2008)

was mich nervt:
- dass ich bei der arbeit bin und es nicht auf meinem handy spielen kann ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOtherGuy (19. September 2008)

Mich stört das ewige Bestätigen der Nutzungsbedingungen beim Starten und die fehlende Möglichkeit, allen 3 Szenarien meines Levels von jedem Punkt auf der Welt beizutreten.
Ansonsten bin ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## Hipp (19. September 2008)

natürlich gibt es noch viele kleinigkeiten, die die mich am meisten nerven sind:
- nutzungsbedingungen bestätigen
- in windows tabben...und nciht wieder zurück können
- gegner durch tabben


----------



## soulstrider (19. September 2008)

1. Das es Leute gibt die offenbar ihre Klasse nicht spielen können (oder überhaupt nicht spielen können) und deshalb
arme, kleine Stufe 10 Zwerge direkt am Spawnpunkt umhauen müssen, und das aber nur hinbekommen
wenn sie 5 Stufen drüber sind.

2. Das man nach ein paar mal sterben eigentlich gar nicht mehr "zur Front" gehen braucht,
weil man mit der Hälfte der HP´s sowieso gleich wieder liegt.

3. Das mein Chatfenster immer wieder oben links ist, obwohl alle anderen Anpassungen
gespeichert werden.

Edit:

4. ...das viele Tanks noch nich gemerkt haben das sie sich tatsächlich zwischen Heiler und Gegner stellen können,
wobei ich zugeben muss, dass es eine Umstellung ist.

5. ...das ich einige Male vor den Füßen eines Heilers draufgegangen bin.

Gruss
 Soul

P.S An den Ersteller dieses Threads: Sorry, aber bevor das Game nicht mindestens 6 Monate auf dem Markt ist und du nicht Stufe 40
bist, ist es ziemlich unangebracht zu behaupten, man wüsste wovon man schreibt.


----------



## Tanesha (19. September 2008)

soulstrider schrieb:


> 2. Das man nach ein paar mal sterben eigentlich gar nicht mehr "zur Front" gehen braucht,
> weil man mit der Hälfte der HP´s sowieso gleich wieder liegt.



Aber Du kannst doch zum Heiler gehen. So furchtbar teuer ist das nicht, finde ich.

cu,
Tanesha


----------



## Skullzigg (19. September 2008)

mich regt auf das fast alle zerstörung spielen.
und zwar chaos auserkorene.
man ihr boons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Sacrifice_ (19. September 2008)

mich  nervts das man sich schonwieder auf der WAR-seite nicht einloggen kann....

wieso?? hab ich iwelche news verpasst??

*morgen*^^


----------



## Valian (19. September 2008)

Also das mit dem Gegner durchtabben kann ich eigentlich nicht bestätigen, bei mir nimmt er immer den nächstgelegenen!
Das mit dem Feuerkäfig vom Feuerzauberer kann ich nur bestätigen das nervt echt, wenn der Mob einem noch 2-3 Sekunden nachläuft.
Zu dem Thema "Die Champions besser erkenntlich machen"! Da kann ich leider nur sagen Augen auf bevor man angreift, aber meistens (zumindest wars bei mir so) hilft dir schon jmd wenn er sieht das dich ein Champion verfolgt.
Nutzungsbedingungen, tja nervt wirklich hoffentlich wird das bald gefixt.
Lags: hatte gestern echte Probleme zu spielen, Gegner angegriffen - nix passiert, auf einmal waren gleich 3 Mobs auf mir drauf und ich war tot. Die Lags bekommen se schon noch in Griff das Spiel ist ja eben erst released worden, also meckert nicht immer alle so rum.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass Game is echt der Hammer. Für meinen Geschmack genau das was ich gesucht hab.

Mfg
Valian


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Mich stört, abgesehen von den aufgezählten Kleinigkeiten die sicher in ein paar Wochen gefixt sind massiv die Balance der Fraktionen.

Ich habe als Ordnungsspieler zwar instant Szenarien und gewinne die meist, da die Zerstörung einfach zu lange warten muss als das sich Übunge einstellt, aber das offene RvR kann man ja jetzt schon in der Pfeife rauchen.

Wenn ich dran denke, das es uns im T2 fast unmöglich ist die Burg zu erobern, da sich bei der Zerstörung sofort rumsprich "Ehhhh da geht endlich mal was" und auf 20 "Ordner" direkt mal 50 Zerstörer kommen. Ich mein wie soll das Enden? Die Zerstörung hält irgendwann die ganze Welt, macht aber keine RP mehr weil einfach zu wenige Gegner da sind...und die Ordnung hört entnervt mit WAR auf, da sie keinen Fuß vor Altdorf setzen können ohne getötet zu werden aus Gier nach ein paar RP.

Sorry, ich finde da hätten die Entwickler viel radikaler regulieren müssen. Solange auf einem Server zuviele Spieler einer Fraktion sind, kann man keine neuen Chars machen, mit Ausnahme von Twinks. So hätten direkt am Anfang des SPiels, sicher viele Gilden ihren Plan geändert.

Naja jetzt ist der Zug abgefahren und ich sehe sehr monotone Kriege vorraus, an denen beide Seiten kein Spaß haben wird. Einen Krieg ohne Gegner zu gewinnen, macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## Caidy (19. September 2008)

Pat schrieb:


> Wo ich das gerade lese, ich hatte vorhin eine sehr nette Unterhaltung mit dem GM Ceralkar. Die Bevölkerungsobergrenze wurde mit dem offiziellen Release nochmal nach oben gesetzt.





ist ja schön und gut, aber ich spiele erst seit dem offiziellen release und hab ewige wartezeiten am abend ^^ und nu?


----------



## Schator (19. September 2008)

Was mich stört ist sind:

- das es zu leer auf Solland Ordnung ist. Ich meine MMO
- manche Mobs in der Textur verschwinden.
- es keinen gebietschat gibt.
- man nicht in Altdorf das Spiel minimieren kann, ohne das man das Spiel neue starten muss.
- die Regeln jedesmal neu zustimmen
- bislang ist noch kein Szenario aufgegangen.


----------



## soulstrider (19. September 2008)

Tanesha schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst doch zum Heiler gehen. So furchtbar teuer ist das nicht, finde ich.
> 
> cu,
> Tanesha



Und es nervt mich, dass ich vor lauter Gobbos mosch´n gar nicht gemerkt habe, 
dass es einen Heiler gibt der einem diesen Debuff abnimmt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für den Tip !

Gruss
 Soul

P.S Ich weiss, dass hätte ich bestimmt in einem der zahlreichen Tooltips lesen können, aber ich hab doch keine Zeit, 
zu viele Orkz die verdroschen werden wollen !


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> ist ja schön und gut, aber ich spiele erst seit dem offiziellen release und hab ewige wartezeiten am abend ^^ und nu?



Und nu wird man warten müssen bis sich der Sturm übers Wochenende gelegt hat und die Server feinjustiert werden können.


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> War doch von den Entwicklern so gedacht, und glaub ich auch durchgezogen. Oder hab ich da was verpasst, und sie haben die Pläne über Board geworfen?


Wie gesagt, mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt....bisher sehe ich ne 3:1 Balance für die Zerstörung...und das suckt massiv


----------



## Metalrabe (19. September 2008)

oh ja gibt viele sachen die mich nerven ^^ , mein chaosbarbar scheint seine mutation nicht zu mögen immer wenn ich damit kämpfe verschwindet sie nach 10 minuten einfach , also nur optisch ich habe sie noch ausgerüstet aber statt der mutation hält der barb seinen blanken arm wie ne waffe , auch ganz stylisch wenn er mit blankem arm ne streitaxt blockt aber trotzdem nervig.... ja dazu kommt dass ich kein geld von gegnern kriege wenn ich mal 5 minuten afk bin ^^ wenn ich dann wen angreife droppt der einfach kein gold mehr.
hm joah auch sehr fair finde ich die openquest belohnungen
ich war die quest ganze zeit dabei hab alles gekillt und den zweiten platz gemacht und dann kommt son kleiner kerl an haut einmal kurz mit auf den boss drauf und kriegt auf einmal ne bessere belohnung als ich ausgewürfelt...ich meine iwie kanns das nicht sein


----------



## HGVermillion (19. September 2008)

Schator schrieb:


> - es keinen gebietschat gibt.



Stimmt nicht, es gibt einen gebietschat, nur benutzt ihn keiner, einfach /1 <Text> und dann nur noch absenden.


----------



## keen. (19. September 2008)

och gerade dass find ich interessant, weils zum einen herausfordernd ist und zum anderen nur realistisch...
oder wieviele kriege gibt/gab es wo die fraktionen genau ausgeglichen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss man halt taktischer vorgehen und mehr wert aufs gruppenspiel legen


----------



## Centralinho (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt....bisher sehe ich ne 3:1 Balance für die Zerstörung...und das suckt massiv



Das, könnte ich mir vorstellen, ist der wirklich einzige Grund, Warhammer nicht langfristig zu spielen. Bei all den Folgen, die Du oben beschrieben hast. 

Stell Dir vor, es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin? Was nutzt einem ein Krieg wenn keiner kommt (von der Ordnung)?


----------



## powerplayer1 (19. September 2008)

hi,
also ich finds doch schade und erschreckend wie "unfertig" des spiel doch rauskam jetzt. jede menge englisch, bugs, die kommunikation klappt net so richtig, usw.

die verzögerung und die bugs sind ja net so des problem aber macht halt nen "unfertigen" eindruck. ansonsten find ich die quests sehr leicht und stimmig und dass man im pvp leveln kann find ich super. des pvp an sich macht viel spass allerdings verhält es sich leider so wie in wow..."horde" chaos gewinnt 90% der bg´s da ihre spieler auch heilen. "allianz" defft nicht und heilt auch nicht. hab 20bg ´s hinter mir und heal war gleich 0. vielleicht liegts am server aber die leute auf imperiumsseite können leider im pvp wieder mal nix...( und wieviel chaos barbaren oder auserkorene da rumrennen ist zum kotzen....teilweise 50%)

an den öffentlichen q ist net so toll dass die champions soooo schwer sind. also ich als stoffie hab da allein null chance.und jedesmal ne grp findeste halt net.(vor allem nicht nachts um 2:-)

also wenn die fehler noch behoben werden und in 4wochen alles rund läuft find ichs superklasse.

grüße


----------



## clickrush (19. September 2008)

solche bugs sind normal. in wow gab es davon massenhaft, am anfang.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (19. September 2008)

Need Ingame-Uhr :/


----------



## Thront (19. September 2008)

chat: 
-items nicht verlinkbar
-mich nervern die ständigen " " (kleines nerviges problem wie ich find)

animationen: 
- schattenkrieger (pfeile und bogensehne nicht sichtbar vor dem abschuss)
- man kann nicht sitzen

keine ingame uhr


----------



## Asses (19. September 2008)

mich nervt einfach nur das man die items nicht im chat verlinken kann ....änert sich hoffentlich bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das die kranken zcoker im pvp jetzt schon auf lvl 22 sidn udn dann alle lowen f*****  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja aber ändert sich hoffentlich bald .. aber so ist das nun mal aufm pvp server :-D


----------



## Refaser (19. September 2008)

Noch ein Tipp zum Alt+Tab um aus dem Spiel ins Windows zu gelangen und den schwarzen Bildschirm danach :

Wenn ihr unter Grafikoptionen das Spiel auf Fenstermodus umstellt (wenn Ihr den Fenstermodus auf Max Auflösung habt fällt das gar nicht auf weil es genauso aussieht wie vorher), habt ihr keine Probleme ins Windows reinzukommen und wieder ins Spiel zu kommen ohne schwarzen Bildschirm!

Hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## Munti (19. September 2008)

Was mich atm stört bei den Zwergen ( Maschinist )

die char darstellung bei den Zwergen und zwar ganz extrem die armstellung. nach manchen angriefen wie z.b. blendgrante habe ich meistens meine grante immer noch in der hand obwohl der angrief zuende ist .

fehlerhafte darstellung der arme T stellung beide arme vom korper gestreckt.

fehlehafte darstellung des rechten arms, rechter arm ist nach hinten angelgt ca.90° winkel

kleine bis keine wirkung von stacheldraht legen (  gegner laufen  trotzdem hinter einem her )


----------



## orath (19. September 2008)

So richtig stört mich nur mein weißer Löwe. Wenn ich aufs Schwert klicke greift er nen Gegner sofort an, drück ich aber auf Stop oder Folgen kurz danach (wenn ich flüchten will oder so) reagiert er nicht drauf auch nicht wenn ich die Tastenkürzel benutze. Mach ich was falsch? Haben andere auch das Problem.

Andere von Euch geschriebene Fehler find ich jetzt nicht dramatisch, da sie früher oder später gepatcht werden.

Grüße


----------



## veddel (19. September 2008)

Vielleicht leicht trivial, aber dennoch:

Wieso grunzt eine Hexenkriegerin beim Springen als wäre sie ein Schwein?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Generell ist die Vertonung der Charactere sehr unangenehm. Die Geräusche während des Kämpfens sind eher störend.


----------



## powerplayer1 (19. September 2008)

@ Asses: naja des leveln geht halt nunmal so fix...hab bis jetzt 5 stunden gezockt und fast lv 8. finde des geht supershcnell...vor allem wenn man bg´s gewinnt*harhar*

stimmt ne ingame uhr wäre net schlecht. naja im moment fixen se ja grad des denglisch problem:-)

grüße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt....bisher sehe ich ne 3:1 Balance für die Zerstörung...und das suckt massiv



Wart erstmal ab, bis der Probemonat abgelaufen ist und die Leute merken, dass der Chosen ja gar keinen DÄMÄTSCH macht, dann gehen alle wieder zu WoW und wir haben schöne Schlachten.. Naja, vielleicht..


----------



## LemyDanger (19. September 2008)

Neben den Tab für den nächsten Gegner, nerven mich

- Wenn Spieler zu unkreativ sind bei der Namenswahl. Leute Es gibt einen Namengenerator wenn euch nichts passendes einfällt
- Die Liste der "verbotenen" Namen zu lasch ist. Es können Namen von einzigartigen Characteren missbracht werden: Archaon, Grombandil, Abbadon (In dem Fall Names Char in WH40K) usw. => Leute seit ihr peinlich.
Und wenn Ihr af den Gedanken kommt euch Gotrek und Felix zu nennen, die beiden sind in Altorf ab Stufe 5 untwegs, also lasst es!


----------



## Criddler (19. September 2008)

Mich stört extrem das sich wohl alle Leute die bei WoW nen Ally gespielt haben 
die nen Destro Char gebaut haben. Und somit die eigentlich *böse* Seite zur
neuen Allianz verkommen lassen. Warscheinlich würden die meisten gerne mit ihrer
*süßen* Hochelfe über die bunten Wiesen hüpfen und sich über die schönen langen Kleider 
freuen   ABER NEIN sie machen sich nen Ork oder ein Chaos Vieh weil sie nicht wie die 
letzten drei Jahre schon passiert im PvP ununterbrochen auf die Fresse bekommen wollen.

Im Gegenzug heisst das also das Order die neue Horde ist und es suckt einfach mit so einem 
hässlichen ZWerg durch die gegend zu rollen nur weil die ganzen Baumschmuser denken 
sie wollen nun auch mal *böse* sein 

-.-


----------



## trigg3r (19. September 2008)

veddel schrieb:


> Vielleicht leicht trivial, aber dennoch:
> 
> Wieso grunzt eine Hexenkriegerin beim Springen als wäre sie ein Schwein?
> 
> ...



/sign ^^

btw-. gibts eigentlich n howto wegen des eula bugs?


----------



## Corina (19. September 2008)

Chat:

Total unübersichtlich - daher keine Kommunikation (könnte man sich ein beispiel an wow nehmen)
keine Itemverlinkung 

Spiel:

Es is nicht nur einmal vorgekommen das ich mit erhobener axt durch die welt gelaufen bin weil ich mitn in der Animation feststeck.

Das das PVE nicht zuende gedacht wurde. Die quests gehen einen schon 1 2 lvl aus bevor man eigentlich ins nächste Gebiet sollte. So wird man zu Szenarios gezwungen  mit lvl 12 gegen 18+ zu kämpfen. Was wiederum dazu führt das die eigene Fraktion immer verliert. 

Der Schrei von den Imperiums Frauen ist sowas von lächerlich ^^.


----------



## soulstrider (19. September 2008)

Criddler schrieb:


> Mich stört extrem das sich wohl alle Leute die bei WoW nen Ally gespielt haben
> die nen Destro Char gebaut haben.
> -.-



Naja, mal ehrlich, mir ging es genauso. Dachte auch ich mach mal was anderes und spiel
diesmal Zerstörung. Klar, nachdem ich gesehen habe das es auf Seiten der Ordnung ein
kleines Defizit gibt habe ich umgeschwenkt, aber "verstehen" kann ichs schon auch.

Gruss
 Soul


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Criddler schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug heisst das also das Order die neue Horde ist und es suckt einfach mit so einem
> hässlichen ZWerg durch die gegend zu rollen nur weil die ganzen Baumschmuser denken
> sie wollen nun auch mal *böse* sein
> -.-


Also das mit dem Zwerg...*weint*


----------



## Evíga (19. September 2008)

Mystika-Blutkessel schrieb:


> Need Ingame-Uhr :/



http://war.curse.com/downloads/details/13653/


----------



## Psychodady (19. September 2008)

was mich so nerft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- hab immer noch meinen MainChar rausfiltern können;P

- hab bei WoW immer gern heiler gezoggt naja muss aber zugeben das die heilerei bei WAR einem nicht so leicht gemacht wird wie in WoW ( selftargt immer, und sone sachen ) naja wird wohl ne gewöhnungssache sein denk ich.

- ungleiche fraktions stärken ( teilweise sehr extrem ) 

- der chat im allgemein... naja bei WoW hat er auch dürftig angefangen kommt bestimmt noch.

- das mann quasie nie standart angriffe nutzt und daher immer stätig gleiche animationen sieht ( 2 oder 3 pro talent währen heutzutage schon drin gewesen fand ich bei WoW schon lame )

- bugs hin oder her für klar sind welche da aber frisch nach dem relais auch ent anders zue rwarten ( schaut mal vanguart oder tabularasa was da los war dagegen ist WAR ein traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

- spawnrate der mobs teilweise wirklich sehr hoch.

- und was cih am schlimmsten finde das hatte WoW besser gelöst, die auswahl an ausrüstung d.h. warum MUSS ein sigmar priester nur hammer u-ä okay passt besser ins senario aber trozdem hätte der sammel lust mehr antrieb gegeben..


aber hey ich zoggs trozdem gern :


----------



## Metalrabe (19. September 2008)

Mystika-Blutkessel schrieb:


> Need Ingame-Uhr :/


ähm es gibt ne ingame uhr mach mal befehl /time
aber iwie hab ich das gefühl die geht nicht richtig ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> Es is nicht nur einmal vorgekommen das ich mit erhobener axt durch die welt gelaufen bin weil ich mitn in der Animation feststeck.


Irgendeine Castanimation ausführen --> Problem behoben



> Das das PVE nicht zuende gedacht wurde. Die quests gehen einen schon 1 2 lvl aus bevor man eigentlich ins nächste Gebiet sollte. So wird man zu Szenarios gezwungen  mit lvl 12 gegen 18+ zu kämpfen. Was wiederum dazu führt das die eigene Fraktion immer verliert.


Schonmal dran gedacht in die Gebiete der anderen Rassen zu fliegen? Ich bin lvl 20 und hab T3 noch nicht mal betreten.



> Der Schrei von den Imperiums Frauen ist sowas von lächerlich ^^.


Stimmt, die Deutsche Sprachausgabe ist ne Zumutung ... besonders bei den Greenskins. Tipp: /language 1 in den Chat tippen, und einmal reloggen. Die englischen Sprecher sind um Welten besser, und die Questexte versteht man auch mit VOlksschüler - Englisch problemlos (Insbesondere dank der Zusammenfassung am Schluss und des genialen Questtrackersystems auf der Karte.


----------



## Evíga (19. September 2008)

ändern sich bei language 1 auch die Questtexte und Itembeschreibungen etc? mir war nämlich nicht so.. Und halbenglisch ist auch toof. :/


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2008)

Nein, ändern sich leider nicht...dazu müsste man sich den englischen Client saugen (Was ich definiiv noch mache)

/language 1 aktiviert lediglich die englischen Sprachausgaben sowie die englischen Interfacetexte


----------



## Wayne der 4. (19. September 2008)

Mich nervt es am meisten, dass ich keinen Knight of the Blazing Sun spieln kann...

Naja muss ich halt noch so lange mit meiner Feuerzauberin vorlieb nehmen bis (wenn überhaupt) er kommt.

Außerdem nervt es tierisch im T1 das der Chaos Chosen als DD misshandelt wird... nur weil der Geitsschaden raushauen kann, der aufgrund der fehlenden Resistenzen momentan noch voll reinhaut, denken wohl alle: Boah ich hab ihn gefunden den WoW MS-Warri... hoffe das legt sich.
Desweiteren verliert man so öfters im Scenario weil uns die Tanks fehlen. Am mittwoch wars aber ganz nice, als vermehrt Zwergen- und Elfentanks dabei waren da haben wir die Destros sowas von nass gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Open RvR stimmt schon immer wenn man mal die Oberhand gewinnt kommen doppelt so viele Destros an, und dann auch noch die nervigen 20+ im T1...


----------



## Gr3xter (19. September 2008)

A2E-DoubleH schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal folgendes...(ich hab 40h spielzeit,lvl17 aufn buckel..ich weiss wovon ich schreibe)




oO

Ich hab 24h Playtime und lvl 16, wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> oO
> 
> Ich hab 24h Playtime und lvl 16, wie ist das bei euch?


Bist ja n ganz toller...den E-Penis lässt bitte eingepackt


----------



## Salute (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt....bisher sehe ich ne 3:1 Balance für die Zerstörung...und das suckt massiv




Die werden wohl oder übel den Slayer als DD für Zwerge nehmen müssen, um halbwegs für Ausgleich zu sorgen.

Im moment nervt mich nur der Chat, da z.B. die Berichte in der ÖQ wer, wieviel Gewürfelt hat alles voll spammen und der Gildenchat sogut wie nicht mitzuverfolgen ist.

Weiß jemnad, wie mans ausschalten kann? Konnte in den Chatoptionen alles andere ausschalten, aber diese Berichte nicht.

MfG


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2008)

Ausschalten ist nicht (Soweit ich weiss) aber färb die einzelnen Chatquellen dich unterschiedlich ein. In meinem fall strahlt alles was die Gilde schreibt in schönem Wow - Giftgrün...und ist somit hervorragend lesbar.


----------



## Kikolool (19. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Nein, ändern sich leider nicht...dazu müsste man sich den englischen Client saugen (Was ich definiiv noch mache)
> 
> /language 1 aktiviert lediglich die englischen Sprachausgaben sowie die englischen Interfacetexte



Würde ich auch gerne machen, ABER: Auf deutschem Server bleiben Questtexte deutsch egal welchen Client du installierst. Man muss entweder auf EN Server spielen oder den Mischmasch in Kauf nehmen. Finde ich persönlich am dämlichsten!


----------



## Wayne der 4. (19. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Die werden wohl oder übel den Slayer als DD für Zwerge nehmen müssen, um halbwegs für Ausgleich zu sorgen.




Wieso das? Denkst du das ein halbnackter Zwerg mehr Orderspieler anlockt?
Ich fand den Hammerer eigentlich recht passend.


----------



## Gr3xter (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Bist ja n ganz toller...den E-Penis lässt bitte eingepackt



wtf? hast du deine Tage? War nur ne Frage... -.-


----------



## Evíga (19. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> wtf? hast du deine Tage? War nur ne Frage... -.-



Offtopic, du Spezialist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Die werden wohl oder übel den Slayer als DD für Zwerge nehmen müssen, um halbwegs für Ausgleich zu sorgen.



Erklär mir bitte wie der Slayer ein Ungleichgewicht ausgleichen soll? Die Order hat Melee DD's, was bringt dann ein Zwerg DD noch zusätzlich?


----------



## Dajori (19. September 2008)

> Sachen die mich/euch richtig nerven an WAR, Alles was richtig stresst und nerven kostet



Mimimithreads von vollDAUS in Foren. 


Und das ungleiche Verhältnis zwischen Destruction/Order.



MFG Nadyawin / Huss


----------



## Wayne der 4. (19. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Erklär mir bitte wie der Slayer ein Ungleichgewicht ausgleichen soll? Die Order hat Melee DD's, was bringt dann ein Zwerg DD noch zusätzlich?



Ich glaub er meint eher, dass der Slayer ne gute Fangemeinde hat die den zocken werden und somit mehr Orderspieler kommen.


----------



## Badumsaen (19. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Wart erstmal ab, bis der Probemonat abgelaufen ist und die Leute merken, dass der Chosen ja gar keinen DÄMÄTSCH macht, dann gehen alle wieder zu WoW und wir haben schöne Schlachten.. Naja, vielleicht..


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


----------



## Golom (19. September 2008)

Was mich bisher extrem nervt:

- dass WAR immermal abschmiert und entweder ich mich aufm Desktop befinde oder der PC neu bootet
- dass man manchmal bestimmt 1-2 Std brauch um in ein Szenario reinzukommen
- dass man am Anfang immer die EULA wegklicken muss (Weiß wird geändert, hoffe heute)
- Das sich das PVP wenn man mal flaggt ist durch z.B. Heal oder so, erst nach zu langer Zeit wieder ausschaltet (Ist man gerade beim Questen immer ein gutes Opfer)
- Irgendwie nervt mich auch die extreme Lauferei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnte mehr Flugpunkte geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Ich hoffe aufs Mount)


----------



## Voldsom (19. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Mich nervts das Chaos 90% der Szenarien gewinnt, sonst ist alles wunderbar.... wobei wenn mir jmd verrät wo man sich sein Reittier kaufen kann (Imperium) wäre alles noch "wunderbarer" (wollte kein neuen Thread aufmachen, also wenns jmd weiss ganz schnell rausbrüllen^^).



Welcher Server bist du Mookie ? Da muss ich hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns isses Umgekehrt ! Zumindest auf Tier 2 ! Und sämtliche der 6 Burgen auf Tier 2 sind zumindest "MEIST" in Ordnungs-Hand ! Zumindest die letzten 2 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens ich bin auf Bolgasgrad !


----------



## LoserOwner (19. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> ...
> Irgendeine Castanimation ausführen --> Problem behoben
> ...



Stimmt nicht, auch bei Dunkelelfen Zauberinnen z. B. wird das Aussehen oft nicht zurückgesetzt und sie laufen wie "Hans-guck-in-die-Luft" mit dem Kopf gen Himmel gerichtet und irgendeine verdrehte Haltung einnehmend in der Gegend herum, da hilft es dann weder irgendeinen Buff oder anderen Zauber auszuführen noch mit X die Waffe wegzustecken etc. Nur ein Relog setzt die Animation noch zurück.
Viele Animationen sind noch total verbugt...


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Wayne schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint eher, dass der Slayer ne gute Fangemeinde hat die den zocken werden und somit mehr Orderspieler kommen.



Aha übersetzt lese ich das dann so "Wir klatschen einfach ne neue Klasse rein damit mehr Leute zu Ordnung wechseln weil der Slayer (Uh der Schlachter) ne Riesenfangemeinde hat und das Ungleichgewicht von Order zu Destruction ausgleicht"

Einfach mal so ne neue Klasse reindonnern die nicht ausgereift ist und evtl(!) das Balancing total verändert ... mir isses wurscht, aber sowas macht keine Firma ohne vorher lange lange zu testen, ausserdem muss dann auch eine neue Klasse auf der Destro Seite kommen. Der Vorschlag "Neue Klasse für mehr Balance" wäre vielleicht Punkt 18 auf der Liste, vorher gibt es aber auch ne viele andere Instrumente die geprüft werden müssen.


----------



## Salute (19. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Erklär mir bitte wie der Slayer ein Ungleichgewicht ausgleichen soll? Die Order hat Melee DD's, was bringt dann ein Zwerg DD noch zusätzlich?



Weil neben einem Slayer sehen andere DD´s der Ordnung eher Fad aus, außerdem klingt der Name für viele "cool" und einwenig "evil" (eines der Gründe, warum viele Zerstörung spielen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Sein irres Erscheinnungsbild nicht zu vergessen..


Es wird keine neue Klasse, da der Zwergen ein Melee DD fehlt und diese wird/kann sich dann die spielmechanik mit der fehlenden Klasse der Orcs teilen. Das die fehlenden Karrieren erst nach einigen Tests reingepacht werden, dürfte jedem klar sein....


----------



## Thunderhoof (19. September 2008)

Mich nervt neben den schon genannten Sachen eins:

Wenn man stirbt oder ein Szenario betritt ist die Charakteransicht wieder so wie am Anfang des Spiels. Also ich spiele gerne immer etwas rausgezoomt und naja man muss jedesmal neu rauszoomen nach einem Tod oder einem Szenario. Nervt ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Churchak (19. September 2008)

mich nervt imo das der chatbildschirm ned gespeichert wird und bei jedem umlogen neu eungestellt werden muss.
was noch tierisch nervt ist das postsystem ! diese sinnfreien erzwungenen 20 sec wartezeit zwichen dem losschicken zweier postsendungen ist witzlos zumal man immer nur einwas losschicken kann. naja und das abhohln von postsendungen ist auch ne arge klickorgie. :/


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> mich nervt imo das der chatbildschirm ned gespeichert wird und bei jedem umlogen neu eungestellt werden muss.
> was noch tierisch nervt ist das postsystem ! diese sinnfreien erzwungenen 20 sec wartezeit zwichen dem losschicken zweier postsendungen ist witzlos zumal man immer nur einwas losschicken kann. naja und das abhohln von postsendungen ist auch ne arge klickorgie. :/


Mal überlegt warum das 20 Sekunden sind? Wäre das nicht, hättest was anderes über das du meckern könntest


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, auch bei Dunkelelfen Zauberinnen z. B. wird das Aussehen oft nicht zurückgesetzt und sie laufen wie "Hans-guck-in-die-Luft" mit dem Kopf gen Himmel gerichtet und irgendeine verdrehte Haltung einnehmend in der Gegend herum, da hilft es dann weder irgendeinen Buff oder anderen Zauber auszuführen noch mit X die Waffe wegzustecken etc. Nur ein Relog setzt die Animation noch zurück.
> Viele Animationen sind noch total verbugt...



Keine Ahnung, bei meinem Shamy hat es bisher jedenfalls jedesmal funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, was ich noch anmerken möchte: Mich nerven die blöden "IchbinDÄMÄTSCH" - Chosen und die HirnAFKThreads @ Buffed Allgemeines WAR =)

Ach ja, und Turicans hirnlose, lächerliche Flamekommentare...DEN Kerl sollte man auf den Saturnringen aussetzen.


----------



## HolySalva (19. September 2008)

eine einzige nervige sache gibts, ansonstne ist alles besser als erwartet: die verdammte latscherei! Es gibt einfach zu wenig flugpunkte. mir lst ja klar das mit lvl 20 das mount ruft aber wie ich mir schon die hacken wundgelaufen hab vor allem weil zb die respawnpunkte nach dem ableben unheimlich weit vom questgebiet entfernt sind...oha^^
aber ansonsten hat mich der überragende rvr sieg gestern wieder seelig gestimmt
Für die Ordnung!


----------



## Thunderhoof (19. September 2008)

Die Saturnringe sind aus Gas, genauso wie Saturn selber.


----------



## Evíga (19. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Die Saturnringe sind aus Gas, genauso wie Saturn selber.



Nein, Eis und Felsen.


----------



## Churchak (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Mal überlegt warum das 20 Sekunden sind? Wäre das nicht, hättest was anderes über das du meckern könntest


hast deine tage? danke fürs gespräch .......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (19. September 2008)

Okay das ist jetzt etwas spezieller, aber mich nerven die Heerscharen an "Killerkröten" "Bitchkiller" und andere geistige Entgleisungen mancher Spieler.
Ach ja und das nicht auf normal Servern, sondern auf RP-Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So schwer kanns doch nicht sein mit den Richtlinien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem find ichs blöde, dass man sich nicht setzen und zwischen rennen und gehen umstellen kann.

Natürlich gibts auch andere Makel aber die wurden schon oft genug geschrieben.


----------



## Siccaria (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Mal überlegt warum das 20 Sekunden sind? Wäre das nicht, hättest was anderes über das du meckern könntest


Naja, aber es wäre schon nett dann mehr als einen Gegenstand auf einmal verschicken zu können (also in1 Brief). 
Das würde trotzdem Spam verhindern... und ich würde nicht Ewigkeiten am Postkasten stehen wenn ich meine gesammelten Sporen an meinen Pflanzer schicken wollte.


----------



## Thunderhoof (19. September 2008)

Da sind ein paar Eis und Felsbrocken drin aber zum größten Teil bestehen sie aus Staubpartikeln und Gas.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Die Saturnringe sind aus Gas, genauso wie Saturn selber.



Möp, die Saturnringe bestehen zum grössten Teil aus Eiskristallen (Wobei Eis nicht unbedingt Wasser bedeutet...in den Ringen ist zum Beispiel sehr viel gefrorenes CO2 vorhanden)  und dem was von ehemaligen Saturnmonden übriggeblieben ist. Insofern hast du zwar schon Recht, teilweise bestehen sie aus Gas (Und das Saturn ein Gasriese ist ähnlich Jupiter weiss ich selber) aber eben aus gefrorenem Gas.

Übrigens...ob sie jetzt aus Gas sind, oder aus interstellarem Eis ist eigentlich Banane...in beiden Umgebungen kann ich mir Turican gut vorstellen...


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> hast deine tage? danke fürs gespräch ..........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zweimal der selbe Flame gegen mich ist unkreativ Bruder.

Diese 20 Sekunden sind ein Spamschutz gegen Goldwerbung. In AoC und WoW weinen alle weil das Postfach voll ist, hier wird halt geweint das man kurz warten muss. Tja man kannst nicht allen Recht machen


----------



## Thunderhoof (19. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Möp, die Saturnringe bestehen zum grössten Teil aus Eiskristallen (Wobei Eis nicht unbedingt Wasser bedeutet...in den Ringen ist zum Beispiel sehr viel gefrorenes CO2 vorhanden)  und dem was von ehemaligen Saturnmonden übriggeblieben ist. Insofern hast du zwar schon Recht, teilweise bestehen sie aus Gas (Und das Saturn ein Gasriese ist ähnlich Jupiter weiss ich selber) aber eben aus gefrorenem Gas.




Ok wir einigen uns:

Setzen wir ihn doch auf den einigen Eiskristallen die da sind ab. Einverstanden :>?


----------



## Pronflake (19. September 2008)

- hast deine tage? danke fürs gespräch

Oh junge, nen sexistischer Flame auch noch! Nun noch irgendwas was dir nicht passt "schwul" nennen und die Combo ist perfekt.
Würd mich mal gepflegt schämen an deiner Stelle.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Zweimal der selbe Flame gegen mich ist unkreativ Bruder.
> 
> Diese 20 Sekunden sind ein Spamschutz gegen Goldwerbung. In AoC und WoW weinen alle weil das Postfach voll ist, hier wird halt geweint das man kurz warten muss. Tja man kannst nicht allen Recht machen


o0 jetzt gibs schon Postspam in WoW?
Ich freu mich immer mehr dass ich aufgehört habe!




Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Ok wir einigen uns:
> 
> Setzen wir ihn doch auf den einigen Eiskristallen die da sind ab. Einverstanden :>?


Damit kann ich leben =)


----------



## Evíga (19. September 2008)

Thunderhoof schrieb:


> Ok wir einigen uns:
> 
> Setzen wir ihn doch auf den einigen Eiskristallen die da sind ab. Einverstanden :>?



Dann wird er von weiteren anfliegenden Kristallen erschlagen und das Problem ist eh passé. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Zweimal der selbe Flame gegen mich ist unkreativ Bruder.
> 
> Diese 20 Sekunden sind ein Spamschutz gegen Goldwerbung. In AoC und WoW weinen alle weil das Postfach voll ist, hier wird halt geweint das man kurz warten muss. Tja man kannst nicht allen Recht machen


'Kurz' ist relativ. Gestern hab ich mal eine etwas grössere Ladung verschickt an Zeugs das sich angesammelt hatte. Ne Viertelstunde am Briefkasten stehen war nicht so spannend - und hätte einfach dadurch gelöst werden können das man nicht für jedes Ding einen neuen Brief machen muss.


----------



## Thunderhoof (19. September 2008)

Mh aber hat keiner von euch das Rauszoom-Problem? :O...

Das die "Zoomweite" immer resetet wird nach dem Tod oder einem Szenario.


----------



## Kikolool (19. September 2008)

Doch hab ich auch das rauszoom problem ^^


----------



## Evíga (19. September 2008)

Hallo, ich bin Evíga und ich habe auch das rauszoomproblem.. :>


----------



## Siccaria (19. September 2008)

Achja, was mich auch noch etwas nervt ist das ich jedesmal wenn ich eine Gebioetsgrenze überschreite oder ein Szenario betrete wieder den hässlichen Helm meiner Elfe neu ausblenden muss. Aber ich nehm an das gehört zu den Kinderkrankheiten die sich in ein oder zwei Patches gelöst haben werden.


----------



## Evíga (19. September 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Achja, was mich auch noch etwas nervt ist das ich jedesmal wenn ich eine Gebioetsgrenze überschreite oder ein Szenario betrete wieder den hässlichen Helm meiner Elfe neu ausblenden muss. Aber ich nehm an das gehört zu den Kinderkrankheiten die sich in ein oder zwei Patches gelöst haben werden.



Andere sehen den Helm eh immer, egal, ob ausgeblendet. :/


----------



## Kikolool (19. September 2008)

Die 2 Stunden Wartung nervt mich auch grad. Ich kann nur bis frühen Abend zocken und fang meistens so gegen 10 Uhr an
(hab noch Semesterferien) ^^ 
Find ich echt voll nich in Ordnung :E


----------



## Realtec (19. September 2008)

also ich hab atm nur eine sache die mich hart nervt.....

wenn die quest mobs im PQ gebiet stehen und cih sie nur töten kann wenn das pq von vorne anfängt-.-

ich muss teilweise 20 min warten bis ich an dem quest weitermachen kann


----------



## Chemistry (19. September 2008)

Was mich nervt:

- Target System
- Mobs respawnen zu schnell
- Fragmente für Talismanherstellung kaum erreichbar
- Zuviel gespamme im Chat von den Npc's
- Sound, manche tote Kreaturen geben immernoch Laute von sich
- Das ständige Akzeptieren von den Nutzungsbedingungen

Aber ansonsten find ich WAR einfach super, besonders die Szenarios gefallen mir, egal ob verloren oder gewonnen^^


----------



## cotton (19. September 2008)

mich nervt der respawn

teilweise kommt es mir vor als ob mbs immer zu bestimmten zeitpunkten respawnen und nicht nach einer gewissen zeit.

verwirrend wenn man gerade was umgehauen hat, hingeht und lootet; den nächsten gegener von dieser stelle aus aus der range attackt und man nach insgesamt vielleicht 10 sekunden auf der stelle wo man steht wieder respawn hat.


----------



## Thunderhoof (19. September 2008)

Es ist Mittag! 12.00 Gebt uns die Server! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (19. September 2008)

mich nervt, dass die Viecher teilweise ihre position ändern, dies aber im Clienten nicht angezeigt wird...ergo bekommt man als melee dauernd die Meldung "Zeil zu weit entfernt" oder oder "Zeil nicht im Sichtfeld" und man weiß nicht wo man hin gehen soll...


----------



## werzuop (19. September 2008)

Chemistry schrieb:


> Was mich nervt:
> 
> 
> - Mobs respawnen zu schnell
> ...



/sign

*edit

- das man jedes mal beim ausloggen 20 sek warten muss -.-


----------



## Golom (19. September 2008)

Achso, was mich noch nervt, ist dass GOA bzw. Mythic kein Supportforum hat wo man mal all seine Probs posten kann !!!


----------



## cotton (19. September 2008)

patcher geht!!!!


----------



## Rorret (19. September 2008)

Pronflake schrieb:


> - hast deine tage? danke fürs gespräch
> 
> Oh junge, nen sexistischer Flame auch noch! Nun noch irgendwas was dir nicht passt "schwul" nennen und die Combo ist perfekt.
> Würd mich mal gepflegt schämen an deiner Stelle.



ohhhhh wie süß - nen frauenversteher..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (19. September 2008)

Mich regt nichts sonderlich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür hab ich vielzuviel spaß an Warhammer.
Mich stört ein wenig das die casttime manchmal falsch berechnet wird
Oh und: Die selbst kreierten rezepte werden nicht im wälzer des wissens gespeichert


----------



## Katalmacht (19. September 2008)

Mich stresst eigentlich nur wenn ich mich mal wieder selbst in die Luft gejagt habe, obwoll es anders auch gegangen währe...immer wenn der DMG DMG Amoklauf aus mir rauskommt..


----------



## Lumpi667 (19. September 2008)

Mich nervt das ich neu anfangen durfte/musste, weil ich durch einen bug diese CE-Augenbinde nicht mehr von meinet Schattenkriegerin abbekam und auch ein GM mir nicht helfen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Canossaa (19. September 2008)

Mich nervts das es nicht mehr Flugrouten gibt. Dieses ewige hin und her gelaufe geht mir aufn zeiger. Ein Beispiel: Ich queste momentan in Ellyrion 
und hatte gestern mal lust aufn bissl pvp und da lohnt es sich ja auch nach jedem szenario diese pvp quests neu anzunehmen/abzugeben für EXP aber 
das tolle is jetz darf ich von Elyrion bis in die Schattenländer latschen 
dafür und dann wenn ich weiter questen will wieder zurück latschen (insgesamt bestimmt 15 min laufen wenn nich sogar mehr). Also pro Gebiet (nich Tier sondern gebiet also zb Ellyrion,Schattenländer etc ) eine Flugroute wäre schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Katalmacht (19. September 2008)

Das währen dan ein bisschen viel Flugrouten, aber ich verstehe dein Problem ging mir gestern genauso, naja mit Mount ist es nun schon etwas angenehmer.


----------



## David (19. September 2008)

Hmm... lesen bildet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snib (19. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Das Einzigste, dass mich wirklich in den Wahnsinn treibt, ist das praktisch nicht vorhersehbare Verhalten des Targetsystems. Mit der Tab-Taste bekommt man so ziemlich alles ins Target, nur nicht das, das direkt vor einem steht... Gerade in Szenarien ist das echt der absolute Dreck.



das nervt echt tierisch...scheint aber leider ein technisches prob zusein, da das bei allen spielen die diese funktion besitzen so is

was mich etwas nervt is das ich noch keine funktion gefunden habe mit der ich die fenster auf dem bildschirm einzeln skalieren (in der grösse verändern) kann
und die interface anpassungen , supergeiles feature aber die steuerung is noch zu unübersichtlich

ok...über respawnraten jenseits von gut und böse in manchen gebieten reden wir jetzt nich, weil ich glaub das diese routinen so eingestellt sind um dem ansturm gerecht zuwerden, ich hoffe das wird ähnlich wie die regrate der aktionspkt. (in der openbeta war die abartig) noch angepasst wird wenn klarer is wie die verteilung der spieler auf die gebiete ist


----------



## PoisenX (19. September 2008)

Mich nervt das alle leute immer nur die Zerstörungseite nehmen wollen und somit die ganze sache außer balance gerät
dann das beim verwerten nicht die zu entstehenden frakmente bezeichnungen stehen sondern "+ einen Gegenstand" [attachment=4902:verwerten.jpg]

und das man gegen einen schwarzork der 3 lvl unter einen ist nicht ankommt und das zu 3 wenn nur ein kleiner heiler dabei ist
und die echt nervenden ewigen abfragen der "EULA" und "Verhaltensregel" die man bestätigen muss


----------



## Alasken (19. September 2008)

Snib schrieb:


> das nervt echt tierisch...scheint aber leider ein technisches prob zusein, da das bei allen spielen die diese funktion besitzen so is
> 
> was mich etwas nervt is das ich noch keine funktion gefunden habe mit der ich die fenster auf dem bildschirm einzeln skalieren (in der grösse verändern) kann
> und die interface anpassungen , supergeiles feature aber die steuerung is noch zu unübersichtlich
> ...



dafür gibts eine extra taste für "das naheste ziel anvisieren" ... steuerung mal anschaun hilft ungemein ...


----------



## Ohties (19. September 2008)

mich nervt:
- ständige aktzeptierung der eula, etc
- zielerfassung (off und def)
- rvr-gebiete sind zu klein
- dass aoc so verbuggt/unfertig auf den markt geschmissen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und:
mich nerven leute, die gleich ankommen mit "brainafk" oder ähnlichem dünsch, nur weil jemand bestimmte spielmechaniken kritisiert. wieso herrscht hier bei einigen offenbar die meinung, dass sie andere immer gleich übers leder ziehen können, nur weil die was anderes denken? oder wenn jemand was übersieht/falsch macht, gleich tierisch rumzukacken und überheblich zu werden. als wenn sowas einem niemals selber passiert wäre.


----------



## yoba (19. September 2008)

Was mir gar nicht gefällt und wo ich gerne eine Änderung hätte schildere ich eben kurz.

Gestern haben wir ein Burg angegriffen und kurz bevor der Keep Lord gestorben ist habe ich leider das Zeitliche gesegnet. Etwa 2 sekunden vorher.
Da tauchte plötzlich eine Loottruhe auf und ich sagte mir: mist ich hab hier den Lord niedergenukt und komme jetzt nicht an die kiste. Sehe auch noch das irgendetwas in 29 sek neu gestartet wird. Laufe also nach der Wiederbelebung richtung neueroberter Burg und komme nicht mehr rein. Tor öffnet sich einfach nicht.

Finde wenn man stirbt sollte man eine möglichkeit habe für seine vorher erbrachten Leistungen belohnt zu werden, und nicht nur wenn man am ende noch steht.


----------



## Callmedeir (19. September 2008)

yoba schrieb:


> Was mir gar nicht gefällt und wo ich gerne eine Änderung hätte schildere ich eben kurz.
> 
> Gestern haben wir ein Burg angegriffen und kurz bevor der Keep Lord gestorben ist habe ich leider das Zeitliche gesegnet. Etwa 2 sekunden vorher.
> Da tauchte plötzlich eine Loottruhe auf und ich sagte mir: mist ich hab hier den Lord niedergenukt und komme jetzt nicht an die kiste. Sehe auch noch das irgendetwas in 29 sek neu gestartet wird. Laufe also nach der Wiederbelebung richtung neueroberter Burg und komme nicht mehr rein. Tor öffnet sich einfach nicht.
> ...



Du hast dich geopfert und Tote leute bekommen keinen lohn. Aufpassen und geheilt werden und durchstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (19. September 2008)

....das ich jetzt gleich arbeiten muss und deshalb nicht WAR zocken kann *heul*


----------



## Churchak (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Zweimal der selbe Flame gegen mich ist unkreativ Bruder.


a) wo hab ich dich 2 mal geflamte? und b) wieso willst du mein bruder sein? einsam?


Dentus schrieb:


> Diese 20 Sekunden sind ein Spamschutz gegen Goldwerbung. In AoC und WoW weinen alle weil das Postfach voll ist, hier wird halt geweint das man kurz warten muss. Tja man kannst nicht allen Recht machen


erklär das gleich normal und alles wär io aber neee ... egal
Vor goldwerbung schüzen mich diese 20 sec auch ned und wie Siccaria schon schrieb ist es einfach nur sinnfrei und nervent 10 minuten am postkasten zu stehn, sein zeug an twink/gildis verschicken zu wollen und dann 9 minuten mit warten auf den ablauf der sperre zu verbringen.


----------



## Caldor (19. September 2008)

Tanesha schrieb:


> ... dass ich mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit Fenster (Friendlist z.B.) und die gewonnenen Beutel der PQs nicht mehr öffnen und Items per Rechtsklick nicht mehr benutzen kann und ich dann das Spiel neu starten muss, um das wieder zu richten.



Falls es noch keiner geschrieben hat, /reloadui sollte helfen. Bei Fehlern einfach mal ingame den Support
benachrichtigen, oft wissen die Abhilfe oder Workarounds zu den meisten Problemen.


----------



## Maethoril (19. September 2008)

veddel schrieb:


> Vielleicht leicht trivial, aber dennoch:
> 
> Wieso grunzt eine Hexenkriegerin beim Springen als wäre sie ein Schwein?
> 
> ...



Meine Weisse Löwin stöhnt beim Springen als ob *ZENSUR*

Das nervt auch ganz gewaltig.


----------



## Jaimewolf (19. September 2008)

Die Dummheit der zerggeilen Leute, meistens in den Szenarien, nervt mich mehr noch als der Fakt, dass viele Spieler nur Zerstörung spielen wollen.

In den Szenarien, z.B. Ekrund, wird eine unglaubliche Denkfaulheit und -Lernresistenz sowie Nichtkommunikationan den Tag gelegt. Soviel geistiger Abschaum auf einem Haufen, dass einem nur schlecht werden kann.


----------



## Oerwein (19. September 2008)

Questgegenstände-Beutel: an und für sich eine gute idee weil man gleich weiß welche Gegenstände für quests benötigt werden, aber heute war ich in den Schattenländern und dort gibt es in einem Dorf mehrere Quests bei denen es Questgegenstände zu holen gab, bei einer gleich 4 Köpfe obwohl es nur 8 Plätze für diese Dinge gibt. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, stand dort und konnte meine Quests nicht beenden weil ich bereits 8 Questgegenstände hatte und für 3 Quests noch welche holen mußte. Deshalb mußte ich Quests abbrechen. Zum Kotzen, wenn man bedenkt dass diese Gegenstände nur in wirklich sehr dicht bevölkerten Gegenden waren.
An alle die jetzt meinen, "mach einen Quest und gib diesen ab", wenn ich für jeden Quest gleich wieder zurück zum Questgeber (der manchmal nicht mal im selben Gebiet ist) laufen muss, dann gehen 60-70 Prozent dafür drauf, das würde ja alles verderben und wer ein Spiel so anlegt, der hat nichts im Level- und Questdesign eines Online MMORPGs zu tun

Ist ein langer Post aber aufgrund dessen werde ich nie wieder ins Elfenland um dort zu questen, absolute Frechheit so etwas, ist noch in keinem anderen Gebiet passiert. Schreib dass so ausführlich um mich abzureagieren und dafür nicht meine Tastatur oder sonstige PC-Hardware zerstören zu müssen.


----------



## Juskwe (19. September 2008)

es nervt das auf einen Ordnungsspieler ca. 53,25 Zerstörungsspieler mit einem geschätzen gesamtalter von knapp unter 700. Jahren kommen.
die Klassen sind leider dadurch, dass man nur ein BG anmelden kann (wenn man nicht gerade ne gruppe verstreut hat)schlecht gemischt, und dadurch ist es leider schwer fürn Hexenjäger ein Opfer zu finden ist... mann muss sich  ja durch den Kindergarten an Chosens durchwühlen um ma an nen Gegner zu kommen an dem man sich nich den Säbel stumpf haut.... Schere stein papier schön und gut, aber ich seh nur immer die Fernkämpfer aufeinander (und auf die Chosens) einprügeln und wenn man sich aus der Masse rauswagt hängen einem 5 chosen am Arsch -.-


----------



## PiGrimar (20. September 2008)

Caldor schrieb:


> Falls es noch keiner geschrieben hat, /reloadui sollte helfen. Bei Fehlern einfach mal ingame den Support
> benachrichtigen, oft wissen die Abhilfe oder Workarounds zu den meisten Problemen.



/reloadui geht nicht genausowenig beim Neustart, Friendlist öffnet sich nicht, und der Support, warte seit 3 Std.

P.S Taschen verschwinden auch ins nichts, aber trotzem kann man weiter sammeln, aber nicht drauf zugreifen *arg*

Problem durch eien GM gelöst.
Alleiniges /reloadui bringt nicht viel, /reloadui + Neustast vom Spiel bringt den Erfolg.


----------



## Prometx (20. September 2008)

was mich stört ist das es leider bei mir sehr offt abstürzt.
sonst finde ich WAR ein sehr gelungenes Spiel und die Bugs werden sicher bald gefixt.


----------



## Aranai (20. September 2008)

Nja Bank ist nun voll mit grünen Samen und Sporen -.- Normale sammel ich gar nicht mehr, da ich keinen Platz für sie finde.
Eine seperate Tasche für HAndwerkssachen wär hilfreich.

Aber was mich heute am meisten aufgeregt hat: Szenario Phönixtor. Ein mächtiger Schwarzork des 17ten Zyklus läuft auf die Masse der Gegner zu, das kam mir mir zumindest in denn Sinn, als ich die Situation überblickte und feststellte, das die glorreiche Zerstörung in dieser Schlacht nur ihn als tapferen Recken mit schwerer Rüstung hatte, um unsere Fernkämpfer zu beschützen, damit das feindliche Gesindel sie nicht vernichten konnte. Deshalb versorge ich in frühzeitig mit einem schützenden Schild und einer über Zeit heilenden Heilung, damit er erfolgreicher und ausdauernder kämpft und ich mich auch um meine anderen Kameraden kümmern kann. Doch dann geschah das Unglaubliche. Der tapfere Schwarzork ging zum/zur Katapult/Basilista? (kp wie das ding da heist) und hat angefangen damit auf die Gegnermasse zu schießen...

Dieser Schlaumeier -.-

Die Intiligenz mancher Spieler auf Averland lässt echt zu wünschen übrig, und btw. RP zu schreiben ist echt anstrengend.


----------



## Meister Obolon (21. September 2008)

Aranai schrieb:


> Doch dann geschah das Unglaubliche. Der tapfere Schwarzork ging zum/zur Katapult/Basilista? (kp wie das ding da heist) und hat angefangen damit auf die Gegnermasse zu schießen...
> 
> Dieser Schlaumeier -.-
> 
> Die Intiligenz mancher Spieler auf Averland lässt echt zu wünschen übrig, und btw. RP zu schreiben ist echt anstrengend.



Na ja, das liegt weder am Server noch am Spiel.
Und falls es ein Anfänger ist kann man ihm auch keinen Vorwurf machen. Sobald er in einer vernünftigen Gilde landet sollte er wissen was zu tun ist.


----------



## Trash! (21. September 2008)

A2E-DoubleH schrieb:


> Also, jetzt nach wiedereinmal 13h spielzeit liegen meine nerven en bisl blank ;-) naja, verständlich und die kleinen sachen regen mich immer mehr auf. Wenn ihr auch welche habt, schreibt sie hier rein.
> 
> Ich hätte da mal folgendes...(ich hab 40h spielzeit,lvl17 aufn buckel..ich weiss wovon ich schreibe)
> 
> ...



Och nöö.. kein Easy Mod wie in WoW zuletzt eingeführt hatte bitte -.-

Ja und dann bist du doch selber schuld wenn du nicht auf passen tust.. ausserdem soll´s ja bekanntlich "Fliehen" geben..


----------



## Thorad (21. September 2008)

- zu wenig Ordler auf Averland, ich meine man kann nicht immer 5 Stunden sich im Busch verstecken bevor ein paar Stumpen/Langohren/Preußen mal probieren unsere Feste einzunehmen. Auch könnten die Damen und Herren an ihren Ehrgeiz arbeiten die Burg zu halten xD

- Tab-Targeting -.-

- Zuviel Lauferei

- Zum Teil doch zu wenig Q-EP, ab Tier 2 geht leider das BG nicht in 2 Minuten Takt mehr auf und das lvln zieht sich hin

- zu wenig Ordler zum verkloppen, und wenn man mal ein Szenario offen hat muss man die selbst dort suchen, liegt wohl in der Ordler-Natur sich zu verstecken

- Mobs außer Reichweite obwohl sie direkt vor meiner Nase stehen

- achja zu wenig ordler


----------



## New-Member (21. September 2008)

Mich nervt nur das ich nen zu schlechten Pc hab für WAR xD

WAAARGH!^^


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (21. September 2008)

Oh man wenn ich das hier lese von wegen TAB-Targeting. DAS IST NICHT DER NAHESTE sondern der NÄCHSTE Gegner. Die N-Taste ist der NAHESTE Gegner. Einfach in der Tastaturbelegung umstellen. 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Gruß Keltus Morrigan, KpChef der Adrenalin Kompanie auf Carroburg


----------



## Killerhexer (21. September 2008)

Mich stört allgemein nur das, das man nichtmal sich hinsetzen kann weil der respawn sau schnell ist und das es im allgemeinchat nichts gibt desweiteren es keine "Ausschilderung" für instanzen gibt und halt keinen suchetool wie in wow das ist alles


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Das Spiel, die Verpackung, der Telefonsupport, die Community, der Publisher und das Preisleistungverhältnis.


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (21. September 2008)

Ääh Suche-Tool? Sowas wie das Sozialfenster auf der O-Taste???

Sagt mal habt ihr euch auch mit dem Spiel beschäftigt, oder spamt ihr hier nur rein, was nicht wie bei WoW ist?
Und wofür hinsetzen? Lieber für jedes emote ne animation. Ich will Tanzen!!!


----------



## TrueMorgor (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Das Spiel, die Verpackung, der Telefonsupport, die Community, der Publisher und das Preisleistungverhältnis.



Das Spiel weil es besser ist, 
die Verpackung weil sie hübscher ist, 
der Telefonsupport weil du den brauchst XD
die Community weil die besser ist als bei WoW
der Publisher... no comment
Preis/Leistung ... du bist AoC gewöhnt gelle^^

David, du WoW fanboy, verTROLL dich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ehrlich gesagt: Das was noch schlecht ist bei WAR wird sowieso noch verbessert und ist momentan zu verkraften. Ich finds einfach großartig und freue mich auf kommende Patches.

Dachte das wird wieder ein Mimimi flame thread, doch teilweise doch "nur" normale Kritik - sogar mit Hilfe für/von Spielern verursachte Probleme - wie brainafk.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (21. September 2008)

Trash! schrieb:


> Och nöö.. kein Easy Mod wie in WoW zuletzt eingeführt hatte bitte -.-
> 
> Ja und dann bist du doch selber schuld wenn du nicht auf passen tust.. ausserdem soll´s ja bekanntlich "Fliehen" geben..



ACH NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! FLIEHEN???   Nur scheisse das jeder champion von "GOTT" eingetrichtert bekommen hat, das sowie man abhauen will, man mit allen möglichen casts festgehalten wird...naja, einem ;-)... wenns dazu noch en lvl55 champion is, die nicht nur in rvrgebieten vorkommen auf die idee kommen, ihre fernkampfwaffe zu nutzen und die bei einmen schuss 5000er damage zufügen, man aber nur 2000 hat, brauch ich mir nicht mal die mühe machen an flucht zu denken...


und von en easymode redet keiner
teilweise...TEILWEISE etwas realistischeres verhältnis, das wenn man unbedingt  alone (ich weiss is vor allem mp) reisen will, mann maybe en bisl mehr zu knuppern hat, aber nich einen umhaut und sofort ein neuer spawnt. es ist wie gesgat nur in EINIGEN gebieten extrem und nicht auf ganz wow zu verallgemeinern


----------



## Satus (21. September 2008)

Mich nervt am Meisten:

- Eula vor dem Spielstart immer neu bestätigen.

- Task mit Alt-Tab switchen führt zum schwarzen Bildschirm - Neustart von WAR erforderlich

- Wie in vielen MMOs das Targetsystem. Warum kann man sich da nichts von Guild Wars abschauen und das Target in den Chat legen. Target callen in Pickup Groups kann man so total vergessen.

- Das Gefühle, daß Keiner den Chat nutzt. Wahrscheinlich fehlen hier die "weltübergreifenden Channels". Man kann ja Userchannels erstellen, haben nur die wenigsten bisher registriert.

Trotzdem macht WAR super viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (21. September 2008)

Mich nervt bisher nur dass man jedesmal die EULA akzeptieren muss...1x reicht doch, oder?
Ansonsten...habe schon damals nicht mit TAB anvisiert und ansonsten ist mir noch nicht so viel aufgefallen, was vlt auch daran liegt, dass ich leider momentan fast keine Zeit zum Spielen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (21. September 2008)

Satus schrieb:


> - Wie in vielen MMOs das Targetsystem. Warum kann man sich da nichts von Guild Wars abschauen und das Target in den Chat legen. Target callen in Pickup Groups kann man so total vergessen.



Also bei mir funzt das.


----------



## redangle (21. September 2008)

Das mit der EULA ist nur ein Bug, welches auch gefixt wird. (von einem GM schon bestätigt)


----------



## Meister Obolon (21. September 2008)

Keltus schrieb:


> Oh man wenn ich das hier lese von wegen TAB-Targeting. DAS IST NICHT DER NAHESTE sondern der NÄCHSTE Gegner. Die N-Taste ist der NAHESTE Gegner. Einfach in der Tastaturbelegung umstellen.
> 
> Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
> 
> Gruß Keltus Morrigan, KpChef der Adrenalin Kompanie auf Carroburg




Ich habs mir auf ^ gelegt. Kommt man so schön dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (21. September 2008)

Mich stört das mein Ork auf einem Eber sitzt, nix gegen das aussehen, aber der ist so wintzig -.-


----------



## blizor (21. September 2008)

mich stört das mein game immer noch nich da is -.-


----------



## gorbszn (21. September 2008)

Ich spiele auf dem Server Wissenburg einen Schwertmeister Hochelfen und ich habe das gefühl, als wäre gar nix los. Ich bin mittlerweile Level 11 und treffe ganz selten andere Spieler. Szenarien gehen sehr selten auf, open PVP Gebiete sind wie ausgestorben. Insgesamt ein sehr trauriges Bild für ein MMO was gerade mal eine Woche läuft. Ab und zu findet sich mal eine Gruppe für ne Public Quest, oft kriegt man nichtmal eine Antwort auf ein "Hallo." Kommuniziert wird so gut wie gar nicht.

Der Spielfluss ist momentan auch  sehr ins Stocken geraten. Meinen ehemals mächtigen Zweihänder habe ich mittlerweile gegen ein gleichstarkes 1Hand Schwert plus Schild eingetauscht und brauche für einen Mob mehr als 20 Sekunden. Tank hin oder her, das is einfach nur langweilig! Woher ich ein neues Schwert herbekommen kann weiss ich auch nich....Das Auktionshaus ist wie leergefegt. Der Loot den ich aufsammel ist größtenteils Schrott oder grünes Zeug von den man einfach nich weiss wofür die Sachen gut sind. Zwischendurch bekomme ich mal ein grünes Item oder sogar ein Blaues....das is dann meistens für Feuermagier, die ich noch nie in freier Wildbahn getroffen habe, geschweige denn, dass ich weiss wie ich zu denen hinkommen kann. Insgesamt ist WAR viel zu kryptisch. Manche Sachen werden wirklich ausgiebig als Tooltip erklärt, andere fallen fast komplett unter den Tisch. Ich ziehe Items an mit Stats, deren Bedeutung ich überhaupt nicht kenne. Drücke Ich "M" für die Karte seh ich tausend Sachen, die ich nicht verstehe und mich verwirren. Im Hinterkopf immer die Frage: Wie sollen sich  die ganzen Open RvR Gebiete jemals mit genug Spielern füllen? Man sieht ja kaum eine Menschenseele. Werde ich bis Lvl 40 alleine durch die Hochelfengebiete schweifen? 

Nichtsdestotrotz macht WAR mir Spaß.


----------



## Ekim (21. September 2008)

mich nerven die Abstürze (ca. 1x in der Stunde). Und dann die ewigen Warteschlangen (gerade 286 vor mir), da kannst du zwischenzeitlich verreisen.


----------



## Kalmus (21. September 2008)

also mich nervt nur die abartige warteschlange....
im moment 438 auf averland xD

naja ansonsten gibts nur kleinigkeiten über die man aber hinwegsehen kann, warten wir auf patches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonemuss (21. September 2008)

also mich nervt:

- die mob spawnrate teilweise kämpft man sich durch ein lager und wird von hinten wieder angegriffen von denen die man kurz vorher getötet hat.. das ist nicht so lustig...

- leider zu wenig pvp im moment (man glaubt es kaum) aber bei uns auf solland da läuft eig garnichts die szenarios gehen alle nicht.. und bis jetzt haben die twergen es erst einmal probiert einen posten von uns einzunehmen...

- mangelnde kommunikation

mehr fällt mir nicht ein im mom.. aber trotzdem liebe ich das spiel.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (21. September 2008)

5 Wörter:

Eure Warteposition: 503 von 503

noch Fragen? :x

bah ich wechsel glaub ich bald zu Ordnung wenn das nicht aufhört...


----------



## MF2888 (21. September 2008)

Gibts nen inoffizielles War Forum, bzw Server Forum?


----------



## Anonemuss (21. September 2008)

naja das hier ist ja ein inoffizielles war forum..
aber ein server forum das würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## Urando (21. September 2008)

Hat hier ueberhaupt noch irgendeiner die Hoffnung das es sich mit der Warteschlange legt?^^


----------



## Chaotikos (21. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Hat hier ueberhaupt noch irgendeiner die Hoffnung das es sich mit der Warteschlange legt?^^



Naja,wird auch Zeit,ist ja auch schon 3 Tage alt das Spiel.
Da sollten doch schon alle Fehler behoben sein !?!?
*Kopfschüttel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bb


----------



## Corina (21. September 2008)

Es wird in Warhammer nur allzugern über die achso kindliche wow community hergezogen. Aber ihr beweist ja jedesmal aufs neue das ihr keinen deut besser seit.
Hier postet  ein user *sachliche* und *berechtigte * kritik und einigen kindern fällt nur ein bei mir läufts super...

freut euch.

bei mir schmiert war hier und da mit bluescreen ab und nein das liegt nicht an meinen sys das schon seit über 2 jahren stabil läuft.

warhammer ist ein tolles spiel aber deswegen die negativen sachen auszublenden und alle mit ein bissl hirn niederzumachen spricht nicht grad für die allzu oft zitierte kiddiefreie community sondern für verbohrte fanboys.


----------



## Megaira (21. September 2008)

hallo zusammen

was mich nur richtig nervt an dem kompletten game ist nur, das ungleichgewicht beider fraktionen!!! hab irgendwie echt das gefühl das die allianz-wow´ler jetzt mal waaagh sein wollen und zur zerstörung gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich dachte mythic wollte es verhindern, indem man sich bei den fraktionen wo deutlich mehr leute sind wie z.b. die zerstörung jetzt, das man dann keine char´s mehr erstellen kann für diese fraktion.

ansonsten ist war absolut der hammer (hehe....jetzt weiß ich warum es warhammer heißt...lol).

gruß meg


----------



## Orgyl (21. September 2008)

Mich stört vorallem die wartezeit muss im moment 30-40min warten bis ich zocken kann


----------



## DeFu (21. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Mich nervts das Chaos 90% der Szenarien gewinnt, sonst ist alles wunderbar....




Zerstörung mein lieber xD


----------



## HappyChaos (21. September 2008)

jep,das heißt ZERSTÖRUNG nicht CHAOS,chaos ist ein volk,nicht die fraktion selber,die die grünhäute,chaos und die dunkelelfen selber umfassen,verstehe gar nicht,warum jeder chaos statt zerstörung sagt^^


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

Ich hoffe, mein Einwand ist bereits genannt worden, ansonsten hier noch einmal:

*InGame H drücken, Fehler melden/Rückantwort geben, Kategorie auswählen und Problem schreiben!*
Ich hoffe das war groß genug.

So könnt ihr sicher sein, dass eure Kritik zumindest aufgenommen wird, im Gegensatz zu "irgendeinem" Forum wie diesem, wo ohnehin kein GOA/Mythic Mitarbeiter vorbeischaut.

[intention="rant"]

Was mich an WAR total nervt?
1. Tanks, die im Gruppenspiel 2h-Waffen tragen.
2. Fremde Spieler, die von drei Mobs beharkt werden, kurz vor'm abnippeln sind, von mir den einen oder anderen Heal kriegen und sich dann einen Dreck um meine (bzw. _seine!_) durch Healaggro gezogenen Adds kümmern.
3. Leute, die nicht die Eingangsmessages lesen, um endlich mal zu lernen, dass man mit /1, /sc, /sp, /wb chatten kann.
4. Spieler, welche die feindlichen Heiler kompett ignorieren und lieber den feindlichen Tank beharken, während der mich als Heiler vermöbelt und dann genüsslich meine Mitstreiter auseinander nimmt.
5. Heiler, die meinen einen Ranged-DD (80%) mit Heilfähigkeiten (20%) zu spielen.
6. Spieler, die unbedingt ihren Willen haben müssen, weil sie sonst das Spiel schmeißen ("Nerft Schere, bufft Stein!"/"Ich will inGame Smileys!")
7. Alle solche, die glauben, ein Maintank reiche nicht - und daher alles mögliche ziehen, um auch ein bisschen beschäftigt zu sein. Besonders wenn nur ein Heiler in der Nähe ist.
8. Tanks, die bodypullen. Wozu zur Hölle, glaubt ihr, könnt ihr eure Waffe schmeißen? Glaubt ihr, die bleibt im Mob stecken?!
9. Chatignoranten. Wenn ich mich nicht richtig verhalte, erklärt mir wenigstens die Eigenarten eurer Klasse und/oder eure Spielweise und was ihr von mir erwartet! *Vorher!!! Ich will mich darauf einstellen können!!!*
10. Spieler, die ihre Probleme in inoffiziellen Foren kundgeben anstatt sich einfach per *H drücken zu melden!!!*

Meine Güte. So, jetzt gehts mir besser.

Und bevor einer fragt: Nein, ich bin kein Roxxor (Zeloten? Rocken? Baahahahaha...). Nein, ich spiele nicht perfekt. Aber im Gegensatz zu verdammt vielen anderen bin ich gewillt zu lernen und mit dem zu arbeiten, was mir das Spiel gibt, anstatt mir ein völlig anderes Spiel zu wünschen. Und vor allem bin ich gewillt, das Spiel zu verbessern (siehe _H drücken und einsenden_) anstatt mich irgendwo sinnfrei zu beschweren, wo es nichts zur Verbesserung der Situation beiträgt.

[/rant]

Ich hoffe, dass Probleme wie diese bald in den Griff bekommen werden.
Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn Poster hier ihre Probleme ingame melden. Gebt den GMs was zu tun für ihr Geld und belastet nicht ein von Entwicklern unbeachtetes Forum wie dieses damit. Hier bringt es *niemandem* etwas.
Wer nicht weiß, was "rant" bedeutet  soll es nachschlagen


----------



## Bullet_fm_Valentine (22. September 2008)

ah mir fällt noch was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dieser beschissene scheiß fucking CHAT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der is ma so kacke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fowl (22. September 2008)

was mich wirklich stört
sind die lange wartezeiten für die szenarios

zumindest auf Moot

mfg


----------



## Alsi (22. September 2008)

Leute nicht wissen was Ihr Char kann /aushält. Gestern Situation PQ 8 Level 15 Wizz pullt 2 Champions und versucht diese mit AE umzunuken. Es waren 5 Leute am Spot Ende vom Lied alle sind gewipt weil jemand dach Hey der hat AE da hol ich gleich mal noch 2 Champs + Add 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .HF (22. September 2008)

Tragisch schrieb:


> 1. nich besonders gekennzeichnete Champions und Helden helfen enorm Farmbots einzuschränken. ergo absoluter Pluspunkt^^
> 
> 2. wer komplett brainafk durch die Gegend ballert hat Schmerzen schlicht verdient.
> 
> 3. mal von Höhlen abgesehen ist das Gelände weitläufig genug um nicht in jeden Mob zu rennen... ach ich vergass brainafk und so...




Wenn die Mobs gekennzeichnet wären dann würden Farmbots trotzdem reinrennen...

Informiere dich lieber erstmal ein wenig bevor du deine geistigen Ergüsse hier zum Besten gibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perlmuxxed (22. September 2008)

Bis auf die paar Sachen die schon erwähnt wurden, nervt mich noch das man "^^" nicht eingeben kann im Chat und viel zu wenig Emotes bzw Emotes die nicht gehen oder gibts nen Grund warum ich nicht tanzen will? Und naja, dass das meine Sigmapriesterin irgendwie keine Trophäe tragen kann obwohl sie Gürtel trägt...


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

> gibts nen Grund warum ich nicht tanzen will?


Ja. Das ist Warhammer, nicht Dancehammer (wer sagte das doch gleich? Einer der Entwickler.)
Da ist Krieg überall um dich herum, Leute batschen sich die Schädel ein, jeder hasst eigentlich jeden, das einzige, wofür dein Charakter in dieser Welt herumläuft ist Krieg (stellt sogar eine höherwertige Klasse im TT dar) und du *willst tanzen?!*
Ich find's gut, dass dieses emote nicht funktioniert. Mir ist das schon bei WoW tierisch auf den Sack gegangen. Im Krieg tanzt man nicht, und wenn nur unter Alkoholeinfluss beim Fronturlaub! Und den gab's "damals" noch nicht!!!
(Tipp: /special ist die WAR-Variante von /dance)

Jetzt mal Spaß beiseite - die emotes sind noch nicht komplett, das stimmt. Du kannst /emotelist eingeben (notfalls über Rechtsklick bei deinen Chat-Tabs), da kriegst du ein paar /-Befehle dazu. Nicht alle gibt es mit Animation oder Sound, aber das kommt sicherlich noch. Und /emote <text> klappt auch - wo ist also das Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (22. September 2008)

Eigentlich nervt mich nur das teilweise hirnverbrannte Vorgehen in den Szenarien sowie auch im open RVR. Ich denke mal, dass durch die recht hohe Anzahl an RP und auch EP die man in den Szenarien durch Abschlachten der Gegner kommt, viele nicht mehr an einem Sieg interessiert sind. Hauptsache "Killehre" und EP abziehen. In 99% der Szenarien wird nur stupide gefraggt - ja ich weiss, das is sind halt meist randomgruppen, aber selbst dafür ist es schon recht nervig. Gibt vielleicht bessere Realms, aber auf Averland und Erengrad is das so.

Hat weniger was mit dem Spiel zu tun, mehr mit der Community, habe ja mittlerweile den Eindruck dass sehr viele Action RPG, bzw Shooter Spieler jetzt WAR spielen. Olnigg trifft das schon genau mit "Fast Food MMORPG". 

Ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen - Naja, ich seh das im Moment so : Zerstörung is eher Masse statt Klasse, da sollte sich das Ungleichgewicht später von selbst regulieren da Viele wegen anhaltendem Mißerfolg nicht mehr weiterspielen werden.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (22. September 2008)

Perlmuxxed schrieb:


> Bis auf die paar Sachen die schon erwähnt wurden, nervt mich noch das man "^^" nicht eingeben kann



Kann man, musst nur dreimal ^^^'en


----------



## zergerus (22. September 2008)

@ Autor, lass das spiel doch einfach bleiben, wenn du so drauf versessen bist daran rum zu nörgeln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (22. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> jep,das heißt ZERSTÖRUNG nicht CHAOS,chaos ist ein volk,nicht die fraktion selber,die die grünhäute,chaos und die dunkelelfen selber umfassen,verstehe gar nicht,warum jeder chaos statt zerstörung sagt^^




wen juckts, ihr seid und bleibt horde, elendige brut....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (22. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ja. Das ist Warhammer, nicht Dancehammer (wer sagte das doch gleich? Einer der Entwickler.)



Das war auch mal wieder in Zitat von Paul Barnett, oder? Wann kommt eigentlich der Tag an dem dieser Typ mal über Sein Spiel redet anstatt sich immer mit WOW zu vergleichen und zu bashen??

Echt armselig der Kerl.


----------



## Leahana (22. September 2008)

A2E-DoubleH schrieb:


> WORD!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was mich am meisten nerft, sind leute die sowas behaupten. Nur 1 mal die Tastenbelegung ankucken, und schon findet man, die Taste "N" die das nächste Ziel ins Target nimmt, aber nein da ist es ja einfacher zu jammern als 5 Minuten mal selbst zu kucken. Wie mich das aufregt!

Und da sind wir schon beim Thema was mich am meisten stört ist, das der Grossteil planlos in den Szenarios rumrennt und nix gebacken bekommt. Da kloppt mal lieber solo 5 Ordnungsleute anstatt gemeinsam auf den Reliktträger zu klopfen! Jetzt nicht flamen weiss selber dass das hoffentlich bald besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ansich ist super, nur die Community macht halt auch viel aus!


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

> wen juckts, ihr seid und bleibt horde, elendige brut.... blub.gif


*seufzt*
ArminFRA: Siehe meine Signatur. Wegen Aussagen wie deiner habe ich die dahin geändert.


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (22. September 2008)

Leahana schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten nerft, sind leute die sowas behaupten. Nur 1 mal die Tastenbelegung ankucken, und schon findet man, die Taste "N" die das nächste Ziel ins Target nimmt, aber nein da ist es ja einfacher zu jammern als 5 Minuten mal selbst zu kucken. Wie mich das aufregt!
> 
> Und da sind wir schon beim Thema was mich am meisten stört ist, das der Grossteil planlos in den Szenarios rumrennt und nix gebacken bekommt. Da kloppt mal lieber solo 5 Ordnungsleute anstatt gemeinsam auf den Reliktträger zu klopfen! Jetzt nicht flamen weiss selber dass das hoffentlich bald besser wird
> 
> ...




und wenn de öfters ma die taste n nutzen würdest, würdeste merken, das es auch hackt. teilweise fokusiert man tote, bzw sehr oft....und der radius, in dem das targetsytstem funktioniert ist manchmal um einiges geringer als zb der cast radius.   das game is auch fett, und der threat heist nicht, mach leute an die was nervt...


----------



## heyhey (22. September 2008)

Hey 

Ich stell hier mal eine kleine Liste von Dingen auf die mich im momentanen Spiel stören.


1) Offizielles Forum: Es gibt kein war Forum…... =(

2) Der Chat: 	dazu gehört zum einen mal das man kein ^^ schreiben kann bzw. wenn man ein ^^ am ende eines Wortes macht kommt ein r dazu also z.B. Quest^^= Questr
weiter das es sooo unendlich lange dauert bis der gesamte text gepostet wurde. erste teil jetzt 2ter in 5sec 3ter in 10 sec….und die Aufteilung z.B.: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  	18:00:00
xxxx                                          	18:00:05
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx                        	18:00:10
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx          	18:00:15

3) Wachen: wäre schön wenn so etwas wie in wow eingeführt wird das man die wachen fragen kann wo ist dies& das.

4) Linkbarkeit: dh. Das ich kein Item im Chat posten kann … *event hab Ichs auch noch net gefunden wies geht*

5) Ziels des Ziels: diese Funktion Fehlt leider.

6) need epics xDDD


So ich hoff ich hab da nix geschrieben was doch geht und ich habs nur net gefunden 

Lg


----------



## Carimba (22. September 2008)

/sign für 2) und 4)


----------



## surilko (22. September 2008)

heyhey schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ich stell hier mal eine kleine Liste von Dingen auf die mich im momentanen Spiel stören.
> 
> ...



Jo, das nervt mich auch tierisch^^ werde erstmal wieder WoW anmelden bis WAR sich ein paar schönheistkorrekturen unterzogen hat, habe ja bisher nur mit der 5 euro pre order gezockt ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Asmara (22. September 2008)

Benutz den dazu... http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=62687
SuFu 4tw...
Reportet /close


----------



## Chillmon (22. September 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> /sign für 2) und 4)


----------



## Chillmon (22. September 2008)

Asmara schrieb:


> Benutz den dazu... http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=62687
> SuFu 4tw...
> Reportet /close



Wie ich solche Foren -Streber oder was auch immer hasse, denkst du durch sowas wirst du Mod oder wieso tust du sowas? Lächerlich. Als ob der Thread störend ist...


----------



## Tyrant007 (22. September 2008)

Chillmon schrieb:


> Wie ich solche Foren -Streber oder was auch immer hasse, denkst du durch sowas wirst du Mod oder wieso tust du sowas? Lächerlich. Als ob der Thread störend ist...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bis dato nervt mich nur, dass ich es noch nich zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cavalon (22. September 2008)

heyhey schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ich stell hier mal eine kleine Liste von Dingen auf die mich im momentanen Spiel stören.
> 
> ...



Also

zu 1:
Hast Recht fehlt mir auch.

zu 2:
habe eigentlich keine Probs ^^

zu 3:
Wird doch auf der Karte angezeigt. Aber vom Prinzip keine schlechte Idee.

zu 4:
Fehlt mir ebenso , vllt. wird es ja nachgepatched.

zu 5:
Denke per Nachpatch

zu 6:
Kann ich eigl. nichts zu sagen , spiel halt länger ^^



MFG Cava


----------



## Asmara (22. September 2008)

Es ist nur der X-te Tread zum selben Thema... so langsam Stört es... aber wenns sein muss...
1) Gibts net, gabs auch bei DAoC net
2) Wenn ich dem GM glauben darf, soll das mit den nächsten Patches behoben werden
3) Da stimm ich dir zu und habe keine Ahnung obs kommen soll :=)
4) Wird auch gepatch.. stellenweiße Funktioniert es
5) Die Gibts
6) ... was soll ich dazu sagen? ._.

Und ich mach das net weil ich Mod werde will Oo sondern weil das Forum hier sowas von Zugemüllt wird... schau dir allein mal die erste Seite an... :>


----------



## heyhey (22. September 2008)

Asmara schrieb:


> 5) Die Gibts




Und wo find ich die Einstellung?


----------



## Asmara (22. September 2008)

Lass mich lügen wenn ich sage Options Menü runter scrollen.. ansonsten wars n Addon.. gibt schon viele.. schau mal auf www.curse-gaming.com im WAR teil rein... =)


----------



## Telkano (22. September 2008)

heyhey schrieb:


> Und wo find ich die Einstellung?



würd ich auch gern wissen. Denn ohne "Ziel des Ziels" kann ich nicht effektiv dmg machen und heilen. Das war bei WoW noch deutlich besser


----------



## heyhey (22. September 2008)

werd ich mal machen =)


----------



## Tyrant007 (22. September 2008)

joa hast recht, gibt schon eine Art Hilfe über ein Addon "Mostly Harmless Item Linker"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://war.curse.com/downloads/details/13733/


----------



## Qwalle (22. September 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> /sign für 2) und 4)



/sign


----------



## Enao (22. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich kann, warum auch immer, mein Sozialfenster nicht öffnen. Das nervt mich tierisch!!! Bei meinen Freunden klappt dieses ohne Probelme.
Hat hier irgendwer ein ähnliches Problem, oder kann mir wer sagen woran das liegen könnte? Vielleicht hab ich ja versehentlich irgendwo etwas verstellt?!?

Was ich hier noch vermisse ist eine Art Umgebungskanal im Chat, sprich für Gebiete wie Nordland, Norsca, Ostland usw. 
Ich finde die Kontaktaufnahme zu anderen Spielern zur Zeit etwas umständlich. Wenn ich eine Gruppe suche, kann ich a) nur rufen und da hört man mich ja nicht im ganzen Gebiet, oder b) einer offenen Gruppe beitreten. Hier kann man allerdings nicht genau sehen was die Gruppe gerade so macht.
Auch wenn ich selber eine offene Gruppe aufmache, kann ich nirgendwo einstellen für was ich genau Mitspieler suche. Ätzend!

Grüsse Enao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buhmmler (22. September 2008)

Enao schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich kann, warum auch immer, mein Sozialfenster nicht öffnen. Das nervt mich tierisch!!! Bei meinen Freunden klappt dieses ohne Probelme.
> Hat hier irgendwer ein ähnliches Problem, oder kann mir wer sagen woran das liegen könnte? Vielleicht hab ich ja versehentlich irgendwo etwas verstellt?!?
> ...




Naja es steht aber wie weit die Gruppe entfernt ist z.B. 1minute, wenn du da questest müssten sie rein theoretisch die gleiche Quest erledigen. Glaube aber das sie das nachpatchen^^


----------



## Enao (22. September 2008)

Ja das stimmt wohl, aber bei den PVE Gruppen sieht man wenn man sich die anguckt nur Kap 1/2/3/4/5 usw. Ich kann also nicht wissen was die Gruppe tatsächlich machen will. Es ist einfach lästig alle Gruppen einzeln anzuschreiben, oftmals gibt es erst gar keine Antwort.
Naja, mal sehen ob das noch was kommt so Patch technisch.....


----------



## Enao (22. September 2008)

Ok, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil....
Es gibt anscheinend doch einen Allgemein Channel wie ich hier im Forum lesen konnte. Tja somit vergesst bitte was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Kristallon (23. September 2008)

ich würde gerne einen spieler anschreiben können, wenn ich im chat auf seinen namen klicke-wenn das irgendwie in der art funktioniert, weiß ich leider noch nicht wie...


----------



## T4IBB (23. September 2008)

Da hätte ich auch wohl noch Ideen:

1.) Ich fänd es schön, wenn man die Auktionen attraktiver gestalten könnte. Wenn die Auktionatoren etwas bringen sollen, müßte man schon über bestimmte Dinge Entscheidungsgewalt haben, besonders auf einem RP - Server.

Beispiel: Warum soll ich als Eisenbrecher keine Robe tragen oder mich mit einem Dolch, meinetwegen einem Teebeutel bewaffnen können? Natürlich ist es sinnlos. Aber trotzdem möchte ich eben die Möglichkeiten haben, Dinge selbst herauszufinden oder auch einfach mal Blödsinn zu machen ;-)

2.) Am Interface würde ich gerne die Möglichkeit haben, Iconleisten senkrecht (links oder rechts) an die Seiten anzubringen.

3.) Mehr "Flugmöglichkeiten" zur Verbindung der einzelnen Kapitel wären super. Die könnte man ja z.B. freischalten. 

4.) Den einen oder anderen mag es ja schon genervt haben (z.B. bei WOW) , aber mir fehlt bei WAR irgendwie die Kommunikation. Oft bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum quasseln (Waaaaaaaar!), aber der gesellige Aspekt kommt da noch nicht wirklich durch. Was ist denn bitte schöner, als zu diskutieren und nebenbei ein paar Grüne zu vermöbeln?


Cheers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunnii (23. September 2008)

- Der Stunschlag des Schattenkriegers ist bei Mobs für den Kampf leider immernoch total sinnlos, da sie einem weiterhin am Hintern kleben um dann nach den 10 sekunden zum Ursprungsort zurückzuporten. In der Zeit sind sie natürlich nicht angreifbar... Sinnigerweise funktioniert er im PvP, auch wenn hier die Animation manchmal fehlt.


- Tab nimmt lieber Petrus auf Wolke7 ins Target statt den debil grinsenden Ork vor mir. Und nein, "N" hilft so wie es z.Z. arbeitet auch nicht weiter.

- Itemlink im Chat wäre ne echt klasse Sache. 

- Die Sigmapriesterin meines Kumpels hat beim questen multiple Orgasmen! Ich weiß zwar nicht wie er das aushält aber länger als ne halbe Stunde kann ich mir (und meinen Nachbarn^^) das nicht antun!

- Eula

- Das Spiel stellt mir immer wieder die Vollbildauflösung auf 1024x768 zurück, ka warum.


Bis jetzt aber alles Sachen die durchaus durch den einen oder anderen kleinen Flicken zu lösen sind.


----------



## Fetus (23. September 2008)

T4IBB schrieb:


> 2.) Am Interface würde ich gerne die Möglichkeit haben, Iconleisten senkrecht (links oder rechts) an die Seiten anzubringen.



Mit dem Addon "Vertigo" geht es, auch wenn das keine offizielle Lösung ist.


----------



## Cressari (23. September 2008)

Mich nervt gar nix. Das Spiel ist neu, Bugs seien zugestanden, der Start des Spiels war mehr als OK (ausser die Beta und Beta sagt nunmal dass es da nicht wirklich rund laufen muss) und dass ein MMO nicht fehlerfrei erscheint ist wohl jedem klar (oder auch nicht). Mir gefälllts, die Bugs kriegen die in Griff und das Spiel ist in der Grundkonzeption genial. 

Ich möcht mal einen Vergleich anbringen: Während Funcom bei AoC sich wohl primär um eine "eyecatcher-grafik" gekümmert hat und das Gameplay völlig verkackte, hat man bei WAR das Gefühl, dass das Grundgerüst sehr stimmig ist. WAR gibt vielmehr her um daran zu feilen und zu verbessern. Lotro hatte anfangs auch prächtige Anfangsschwierigkeiten und ist erst im Lauf der Zeit ein rundes Spiel geworden. Aber auch bei Lotro stimmte das Grundkonzept, deswegen hats prima überlebt und seine Position "am Markt" gefunden. Klassenprimus WoFarmcraft lebt von seinem zeitlichen Vorsprung und soll von mir aus Klassenprimus bleiben. Es ist und bleibt ne feine Sache, wenn man bereit ist, so viel Zeit reinzustecken, wie es konzeptionell verlangt. Aber auch bei WoW stimmte das Grundkonzept, das Gameplay war von Anfang an genial. Lotro, WoW und WAR zeigen, dass man nur in der Reihenfolge Gameplay und Konzept > Grafik wirklich Erfolg haben kann. Wobei man auch wieder - zumindes subjektiv - sagen muss, dass Lotro eine klasse atmosphärische Grafik hat, also ein gutes Gameplay und eine gute Grafik sind auch möglich. Allerdings wiederum nicht so perfekt wenns um grosse Schlachten mit dutzenden oder hunderten Spielern geht. Darum wird WAR grafisch sicher nie so gut wie Lotro. Macht aber nix, weil ..... genau - das Gameplay und RvR sind genial!

ups ..... das könnte man stundenlag so weiterführen, die "Fürs" und "Widers". I glaub i hör mal auf damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss vom Cress


----------



## DocFloppy (23. September 2008)

Also dieses    ^^    rangehänge an jedes zweite Wort ist dermaßen unnütz....

Hat doch eh jegliche Bedeutung verloren oder?

Ich wurde bei WoW angeschrieben:

"Wie gehts ^^"
"Haste mal Gold ^^"
"Du Noob ^^"
"Jetzt hilf doch mal ey ^^"


und so weiter...

Ich kann damit überhaupt nichts anfangen und begreif inzwischen auch nicht mehr was das bringt?!

Hat einer mal ne Erklärung?


----------



## Smithérs (23. September 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Also dieses    ^^    rangehänge an jedes zweite Wort ist dermaßen unnütz....
> 
> Hat doch eh jegliche Bedeutung verloren oder?
> 
> ...




Also ich benutze wie ich smileys benutze, also wenn ich z.B. : ,,schon wieder tot" schreibe.
also ich nhem das als so ein, naja aufhüpfender Haase hin (bildlich gesehen) der zwinkert oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also nur als was nettes


----------



## Karbal (23. September 2008)

finde es eigentlich ganz gut das es ziel des ziels so in der art wie in wow nicht gibt. (vielleicht habe ich es auch einfach nicht gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Das erfordert mehr Einfühlvermögen in die Kampfsituation und mehr Übersicht im Kampf. Es gibt sehr viele die beim heilen z.b. einfach einen Tunnelblick bekommen und nur noch auf ihre Balken starren.

Und zum thema nächst Target, dann klickt doch einfach das Ziel an geht eh viel schneller als 5 mal das falsche im Target zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (23. September 2008)

mich nervt am meisten das die zerstörung auf "meinem" sever unglaublich viele tanks hatt das nervt schon ab ner gewissen menge.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (23. September 2008)

Tragisch schrieb:


> 1. nich besonders gekennzeichnete Champions und Helden helfen enorm Farmbots einzuschränken. ergo absoluter Pluspunkt^^
> 
> 2. wer komplett brainafk durch die Gegend ballert hat Schmerzen schlicht verdient.
> 
> 3. mal von Höhlen abgesehen ist das Gelände weitläufig genug um nicht in jeden Mob zu rennen... ach ich vergass brainafk und so...


Selten einen größeren Schwachsinn gelesen.

Was für Farmbots? Ist WH ein SDK (Software Development Kit) beigelegt, mit dem man Bots programmieren kann? Oder eine Scriptsprache, die die notwendigen Kontrollstrukturen, wie Schleifen, Verzweigungen und zeitgesteuerte Events enthält? Inklusiv korrekter Koordinatenangaben der Spielfigur und der umliegenden Mobs? Oder enthält WH gar eine standardisierte Gameschnittstelle, die dokumentiert und ausgetestet ist?

Wenn nicht, dann ist mit Farmbots frühestens in einem Jahr zu rechnen. Wenn überhaupt.

Das Wort "brainafk" scheint dir ja wirklich zu gefallen. Aber warum sagt du nicht gleich, das du alle anderen Spieler für Idioten hälst, weil sie nicht bereit sind unnötige Erschwernisse im Spiel kommentarlos zu akzeptieren, statt dich hinter Neusprech zu verstecken.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Fetus (23. September 2008)

La schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, dann ist mit Farmbots frühestens in einem Jahr zu rechnen. Wenn überhaupt.



Erste Bots geistern bereits im Netz rum.


Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## Jerberan (23. September 2008)

was mich extremst nervt sind diese witchelfen die im sneak die flagge einnehmen und direkt mit sprint wegrennen .
wir mussten gestern abend ständig 4 schattenkrieger im quadrat um unsere flagge stellen damit immer einer in reichweite für den snare ist weil die zerstörung sich komplett in ihrer base eingebunkert und 2 sneakende witchelfen zum flaggen klauen nach vorn geschickt hat .
meiner meinung nach sollte das gepatcht werden das der sneak nicht nur bricht wenn eine fähigkeit benutzt wird sondern auch wenn man eine aktion ausführt. wie das flagge einnehmen eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pastranora (23. September 2008)

Was mich nerft sind nörgler und das :
[attachment=4993:warte.jpg]


----------



## f.f.w (23. September 2008)

war noch nie in der warteschlange^^


----------



## seppix@seppix (23. September 2008)

So als erstes War ist geil ^^
Punkte die mich stören:
viel zu starke tanks, scheiss chat, ziemliche chancenungleichheit in den zenarios (die War ja angeblich gelöst hat merk ich nicht)
Ab und zu alle 5 min nen kick .
Das wars der rest ist geil


----------



## MrHaNf (23. September 2008)

was mich gerade besonders anpisst sind die HEXENJÄGER!
das kanns ja nicht sein dass ein hexenjäger gleich viel dmg im nahkampf macht wie ein meleed aber noch starken fernkampf hat!
der hat einen fernkampf slow schuss den er dauer spamt und somit ein weglaufen 100%ig verhindert!
ich spiel zauberer und der hat lediglich einen frostzauber der einen gegner slowt und 2 sekunden castzeit hat und 1 dot muss oben sein -.- dazu hat er noch cd!
das find ich ziemlich unfair und frustrierend


----------



## Jerberan (23. September 2008)

jeder meele-dd hat was um weglaufende leute zu verlangsamen. wie soll er ohne an die caster rankommen?


----------



## ^Nuramon^ (23. September 2008)

Was mich stört,
Hab erst 3 Stunden auf dem Buckel, daher hab ich wohl noch nicht soviel, aber :

Irgendwie find ich die Grafik so richtig enttäuschend. Es fühlt sich irgendwie derzeit unangenehm an. Es fühlt sich "unflüssig" an ohne zu ruckeln. Die Animationen kommen mir richtig hackelig vor...


----------



## Katalmacht (23. September 2008)

Sigmarpriester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Irgendwie find ich die Grafik so richtig enttäuschend. Es fühlt sich irgendwie derzeit unangenehm an. Es fühlt sich "unflüssig" an ohne zu ruckeln. Die Animationen kommen mir richtig hackelig vor...



dan geh aoc  spieln blabla..


----------



## ^Nuramon^ (23. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Sigmarpriester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


brauch ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 IMO bietet selbst WoW eine bessere Optik.
Jedoch denk ich (und hoffe ich) werden die Entwickler daran dank Patches noch arbeiten. Das Spiel ist halt leider noch recht unfertig.


----------



## Junkman (23. September 2008)

T4IBB schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch wohl noch Ideen:
> 
> 1.) Ich fänd es schön, wenn man die Auktionen attraktiver gestalten könnte. Wenn die Auktionatoren etwas bringen sollen, müßte man schon über bestimmte Dinge Entscheidungsgewalt haben, besonders auf einem RP - Server.
> 
> ...



Zu Punkt 2. kann ich dir nur Vertigo empfehlen. Damit kannst du sie senkrecht stellen...

Was mich auch wirklich nervt ist, dass ich die Spieler im Chat nicht anklicken kann.

Und auch die Cooldown Anzeige ist viel zu klein, aer auch dafür gibt es ein AddOn.


----------



## Psychros (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

mich nervt absolut, dass ich mir gerade das Spiel gekauft habe und
schon jetzt 1035MB patchen muss !!!

Finde ich persönlich unmöglich !!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Und was ist da jetzt unmöglich dran?
Lieber noch Wochen mit Fehlern leben, damit es stück für Stück je 100mb pro Tag gesaugt werden muss?


----------



## Fetus (23. September 2008)

Psychros schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich nervt absolut, dass ich mir gerade das Spiel gekauft habe und
> schon jetzt 1035MB patchen muss !!!
> ...



Wie kann man das Spiel nur verbessern wollen, tz, Frechheit.


----------



## Fortys (23. September 2008)

1) Grafik auf niedrigem Niveau

2) Der oberkörper meines Chars verdreht sich wärend des laufens

3) Kein BG auf Chaos Seite ( 3,5 Stunden Wartezeit auf Level 7 )

4) Style Bonus der Chars nur auf Caos Seite - Ordnung ist meiner Ansicht nach etwas vernachlässigt 

5) Ich kann nicht erkenner, mit welcher Klasse ich kämpfe ( Target angewählt, aber als unerfahrener weiss ich nicht, was das für eine Klasse ist 9

6) Interface ist zu überladen, plus die ganzen Namen der NPCs usw.

.. Ich teste erstmal die 4 Wochen, man ist von WoW verwöhnt was diese Punkte angeht. Aber War hat schon einiges verbessert, und WoW läuft auch mit Addon nur aufs Farmen farmen farmen hinaus. ( Ausser man hat genug Freunde, die raiden, dass ist aber nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler )
Die Animation der chars ist klasse !!

Erster eindruck: hmm, habe ich mir besser vorgestellt.  ( Grafik besonders )


----------



## Psychros (23. September 2008)

FetusRape schrieb:


> Wie kann man das Spiel nur verbessern wollen, tz, Frechheit.



Lol, das solch Antworten kommen wusste ich genau !! 
Ich bin seid Anfang der ClosedBeta dabei ! Es wurden viele Dinge angesprochen, glaub mir !

Das große Patche wie bei anderen Online-Spielen kommen ist doch auch klar ! Das Game soll ja auch leben.
Aber bereits nach der Veröffentlichung so ein großen Patch zu bringen, zeigt doch nur, dass keine Zeit mehr zum warten da war.

Ich hoffe nur das sich die Dinge im Game geändert haben.......
Da ich 8 Wochen mit absicht nicht mehr getestet habe um einen Überraschungseffekt zu haben.

Für fast 50€ finde ich die Sache nicht in Ordnung ! Dann lieber 2-4 Wochen später Veröffentlichen und schreiende kleine Menschen aushalten,
weil Sie kein WAR zocken können...

Das hat bestimmt nichts mit Verbessern zu tun, oder mit deiner Ironie !

Gruß Psy


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Fortys schrieb:


> 1) Grafik auf niedrigem Niveau
> 
> 2) Der oberkörper meines Chars verdreht sich wärend des laufens
> 
> ...



1) Mit einem guten PC und bissl GraKaTreibereinstellungen schon gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2) Das passiert, wenn du einen anderen Char (weiß´nicht ob feindlich oder freundlich oder beides) als Ziel hast und dein Charakter sich eben zu diesem Ziel "umdrehen" will
3) Liegt aber an den Spielern und nicht am Spiel
4) Geschmackssache, ich find den Sigmarpriester und den Hexenjäger verdammt "stylisch"
5) Näher herangehen, Klassen unterscheiden sich vom Aussehen sehr stark, mind. aber bei den Waffen
6) [ESC]->Einstellungen->Runterscrollen->Alle Namenstags ausblenden (Hab ich auch gemacht)


----------



## Nachtrot (23. September 2008)

Grafik und Animationen find ich richtig enttäuschend. Retro Fans fühlen sich vielleicht an MS-DOS Games zurück versetzt. Aber ich finds furchtbar!!!


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

Also mich hat an wow immer aufgeregt dass man zu seinem geist zurück rennen durfte xDD aber immer im lager zu spawenen ist auch blöd des sollte man sich aussuchen können^^ achso und ich finde dass jegliche heiler im rvr alleine nicht zu besiegen sind...


----------



## Severed-ur-Arms (23. September 2008)

also mich kotzt weißer löwe an O.o bin jetz lvl 9 und wenn ich gegen nen jünger des khaine auf som schlachtfeld kämpf hab ich null chancen weil die sich iwie die ganze zeit hochhealen ...

dazu kommen noch immer stellungsfehler meines pets sodas ich die mobs nie von hinten angreifen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ansonsten noch ka kommt noch auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Smithérs (23. September 2008)

Severed-ur-Arms schrieb:


> also mich kotzt weißer löwe an O.o bin jetz lvl 9 und wenn ich gegen nen jünger des khaine auf som schlachtfeld kämpf hab ich null chancen weil die sich iwie die ganze zeit hochhealen ...
> 
> dazu kommen noch immer stellungsfehler meines pets sodas ich die mobs nie von hinten angreifen kann
> 
> ...




*hust* stein-schere-papier *hust*


----------

